# NorthernRedneck



## Doc

Guys, I just got some bad news.   Our member NorthernRedneck is in need of our good thoughts and prayers.

This is from his wife, posted on facebook 1 hour ago:

This was written by Adrienne, Brians wife...I haven't posted anything until now, but Brian was involved in a very serious accident on his motorcycle yesterday. He arrived in critical condition at the ER due to internal bleeding. Surgery stopped the bleeding from his severe liver laceration. He is going to be ok, though it'll be a long road to full recovery. He is awake and talking now. Thank you everyone for your prayers and thoughts. If anyone wants info on visiting etc, please PM Brian or I (I can access his messages) and I will let you know. It has been a very rough, stressful 30 hours. Only the love and support of those closest to me has helped me through it. Hardest day of my life!

=====================


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thanks for letting us know Doc.

Brian is a good guy and he has my best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.

Jim


----------



## Leni

Sending prayers and good thoughts.  I worked in disability insurance for 34 years.  Some of the worst accidents were on motorcycles.  And my son rides a Harley.  Thanks for letting us know Doc.


----------



## 300 H and H

I've been working on my bike, so I haven't really been out yet.

I know a guy here locally that hit a deer passing a car 1/2mile from our main farm shop along the high way.... on his way to radiation treatments for cancer. He is in a "halo" I am told and has broken ribs and a punctured lung. He will be a long time healing, much less getting back on track with cancer treatments.

This news is just terrible. I wish Brian the very best for his recovery.

It really has me wondering about putting a for sale sign on mine.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Been there done that I hate to say. Only have one kidney because of it. Wishing you and your family the best Brian.

     Randy


----------



## Galvatron

Prayers and positive thoughts for Brian and his family.....Brian is such a wonderful human being it saddens me hearing of this.

Hurry up Brian and get well soon as way to many people need you including us old farts here at FF.

Big thanks to Adrienne for informing us,stay strong

I could do with an address to send a get well card if anyone can help with this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## jpr62902

jim slagle said:


> Thanks for letting us know Doc.
> 
> Brian is a good guy and he has my best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> Jim


 
 Well said, Jim.  Get well soon, Brian.


----------



## MrLiberty

As a former bike rider myself and having broken my back once in an accident I understand the pain the family is going through.  My prayers go out to his family and especially to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bczoom

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery being sent.

Brian - you're a great guy full of life and enjoying life's experiences.  Hurry up and get well so you can tell us of your adventures.  Some of us older guys live vicariously through others and I like reading of your exploits.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow 

Lot's of love and prayers going out for you and your family, Brian.


----------



## Danang Sailor

You'll be in our thoughts Brian.  Hang in there, follow the doctor's instructions, and don't give the nurses too hard a time.  I quit riding about twenty years back due to having the living daylights scared out of me by a drunk in an old truck.  Every time I start to miss being on a scoot I remember that incident, take a deep breath, and move on.

Get better, and get back to your lovely wife.


----------



## muleman RIP

Get well soon Brian. I have too much titanium and stainless steel from riding my last one. Once in a while I think about it till I read something like this. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Get Well soon Brian, we're all wishing a fast recovery.


----------



## Dmorency

Speedy recovery, prayers sent your way.


----------



## jwstewar

Prayers Brian for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Big Dog

Get well Brian, lots of prayers coming to ya!


----------



## Umberto

I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers and smoke from me, as well.


----------



## Leni

Anyone know what his current status is?


----------



## baldy347

Best Wishes and Hope sent from here.


wayne


----------



## EastTexFrank

What a shocker!!!!

Brian, you know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mla2ofus

Wishing a speedy and full recovery, Brian!!
                                     Mike


----------



## Galvatron

Has anyone got access to getting a update on Brian's recovery??

On going Prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Doc

Just saw last night that he got out of ICU and can have visitors, but for short visits only.   That's about all they said.   But we all know, getting out of ICU is a good thing.


----------



## Melensdad

Great news


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brian is posting on his bike thread.

Jim

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=68520&page=3


----------



## RNE228

Best wishes for a great recovery!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I didn't see this thread till now. Thanks everyone. What happened was an older lady stopped without warning in front of me for some ducks. I slammed into her. At full hwy speed.  Two others piled into me. I went over her car and and was hit bit a jeep in the next lane. I ended up with a ruptured spleen and liver which required surgery. Three cracked vertebrate in my mid back. A broken rib. And fluid on the lung. Also have road rash on my right arm


----------



## Galvatron

Hi Brian it is good to hear from you....jeez you had a lucky escape.

So with the injuries you have what sort of healing time scale are you looking at and whats your current statues on mobility?? are you looking at having any long term effects from this??

Rest up and if there is anything i can do (doubt it from Sunny England) just say.


----------



## JEV

Now that we know you're OK, how's the bike???


----------



## Doc

Damn.   Hit by a jeep after flying over a car.   Chit man.  That had to hurt.  Do you remember much / anything of the incident?   Has anyone shown you pics?   Sounds horrible.    Glad you are on the road to mend.   Ditto what Galvi and Jev asked.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> I didn't see this thread till now. Thanks everyone. What happened was an older lady stopped without warning in front of me for some ducks. I slammed into her. At full hwy speed.  Two others piled into me. I went over her car and and was hit bit a jeep in the next lane. I ended up with a ruptured spleen and liver which required surgery. Three cracked vertebrate in my mid back. A broken rib. And fluid on the lung. Also have road rash on my right arm




Even the flying Wallenda's sometimes used a net.........

OK, just kidding, glad you're OK and on the road to recovery.  Get well soon.

Hope all your nurses looked this good!


----------



## JimVT

I had nightmares of my bike crash for weeks. I wish you the best.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

no nightmares yet regarding the crash.    That's partially because I don't remember anything about it.  It happened two weeks ago, I sorta joined the rest of the crew about mid last week as the good meds wore off.


----------



## mtntopper

It maybe time to reconsider the ride. 

After riding for over 50 years I sold my motorcycle this past spring. It is more often not what you may do but what others do that is going to hurt you when you ride a motorcycle. I had one serious injury a broken ankle caused by a collision with a large dog that hit me in the side of the bike when I was about 16. My foot caught on the dog and twisted it backwards. The dog was large and came out from behind a hedge and tried to chase me but miss judged and hit me at the foot pegs. I came out better than the dog as he died from his injuries immediately. I stayed upright and rode home without using that foot after falling over when I first stopped after the dog hit me. I actually started riding again after about a week by using a rope to shift gears up on the bad side and I could push the shifter down with my cast while using my heal on the kickstand as needed on that side also to maintain balance. The bike was an older Harley with controls on opposite sides than newer bikes today. Oh it would be nice to be young and brave again....LOL.....

*Heal up soon and consider all your options!!!!*


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

JEV said:


> Now that we know you're OK, how's the bike???


Im told the bike will need new front forks and a taillight. Already priced out new ones on ebay. For less than $150 I can have it back on the road. Definitely going to fix it but bay sell it.


----------



## bczoom

Damn Dude.  That looks like it really hurts.


----------



## MrLiberty

OOOOUCH!  

Take your time healing, don't push it to fast.


----------



## pirate_girl

omg!!

Brian!!
I hope you heal real fast.


----------



## Galvatron

Holy crap Brian you never deserved that.....i am shocked.


Listen to them doctors and take your time healing, grab some pampering time you deserve it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Apparently im a fast healer. Bruising is almost gone. They took out the stitches today. Told me to stop using oxygen and if everything goes well this week I'll be sent home Thursday. Looking forward to recovery at home in comfort.  I'll still be off for months


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Apparently im a fast healer. Bruising is almost gone. They took out the stitches today. Told me to stop using oxygen and if everything goes well this week I'll be sent home Thursday. Looking forward to recovery at home in comfort.  I'll still be off for months



Glad to hear your are recovering and are a 'fast healer' but bummer about how you had to find out that you are a fast healer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I'm told how critical I was hours after the accident. My brother's gf is a trauma nurse. Said that when a liver bursts there's a scale from 1-6 they use with 6 being fatal. I scored 4.5


----------



## Doc

Damn.   You are very very lucky.  You had a guardian angel or two with you.   Congrats Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still plugging away. Did an hour of physio this afternoon. Got the green light to go home Friday


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Prayers and positive thoughts for Brian and his family.....Brian is such a wonderful human being it saddens me hearing of this.
> 
> Hurry up Brian and get well soon as way to many people need you including us old farts here at FF.
> 
> Big thanks to Adrienne for informing us,stay strong
> 
> I could do with an address to send a get well card if anyone can help with this it would be much appreciated.


If you're still looking for an address it's
Brian Davis
195 Clarkson St South
Thunder Bay Ontario canada
P7B 4X1


----------



## Dmorency

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm still plugging away. Did an hour of physio this afternoon. Got the green light to go home Friday


Thats great to hear. When you get home relax and take time to heal.All the best!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm a hurting unit.  Hurts to lay down. Sitting up hurts.  They have me on a weak dosage of painkillers.  1 regular advil every four hours.  That's like bringing a knife to a gun fight.  I know I can handle 2-3 advil at once.  As soon as I get home friday I wll tap into my supply at home.  Gawd I miss my lazyboy.  

I'm also experiencing a numbness on my chin similar to gettin a needle for a frozen tooth.  We'll keep an eye on that and see if it goes away on it's own.


----------



## 300 H and H

Nothern,

My bike is still sitting this summer. I have it ready to go, but a friend going to cancer treatments hit a deer while passing a car, and is in a body cast, and no cancer treatments for now.. 

Then your accident... I have lost the desire to ride for now.. I may sell mine.

 Damn I hope you heal up well. 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wouldn't be giving up on riding. Plenty of nuts out there on the road and something can just as easily happen in a 4 wheel vehicle. All boils down to someone else making a stupid decision ahead of me. Seriously. Slamming on breaks in front of a group of vehicles for a family of ducks???  Creating a 4 vehicle pile up for ducks?  Just stupid


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still slated for a discharge tomorrow. Hope that's the case. A couple of the scrapes on my left ankle became infected oozing yellow puss from them. They were disinfected and treated.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just working out the details with docs today and getting everything in order for my discharge. Considering where I was even two weeks ago im doing great. Physio expects a full recovery in regards to my back.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Gawd I miss my lazyboy.
> .



Now that is spoken like a true redneck.   

I'm glad that you're doing so well after a horrendous accident.  It'll be a long slow haul back to fitness but you'll make it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Great News, you must have super healing powers for sure.  Continue getting better and remember, we're all in this together.....

Here's a little something to help put a smile on your face...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=86&v=rztW4tJRLM4


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can never go wrong with Red Green!  watched the whole episode.  Thanks.  I'm just sitting here bored in my hospital room waiting for tomorrow when I get to go home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still waiting for the final approval to go home today.  Still having some breathing issues related to fluid on the lungs but it's not terrible.  I'm just a  little winded after walking for a few minutes.  I definately know to not overdo it when I go home.   The plan is sitting on my butt for the mostpart with the occasional short walk outside to the corner and back to build up the lungs and stamina.


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm still waiting for the final approval to go home today.  Still having some breathing issues related to fluid on the lungs but it's not terrible.  I'm just a  little winded after walking for a few minutes.  I definately know to not overdo it when I go home.   The plan is sitting on my butt for the mostpart with the occasional short walk outside to the corner and back to build up the lungs and stamina.



Here let me fix that for you:

I'm still waiting for the final approval to go home today.  Still having  some breathing issues related to fluid on the lungs but it's not  terrible.  I'm just a  little winded after walking for a few minutes.  I definitely know to not overdo it when I go home.   The plan is sitting  on my butt for the most part with the occasional short walk outside to  the corner _for a pee_ and back to build up the lungs and stamina.

Good to see your up and doing so well despite the injuries.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Made it home yesterday. Just resting and relaxing. Nice sleeping in my own bed again


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Made it home yesterday. Just resting and relaxing. Nice sleeping in my own bed again



Glad you are home!

Jim


----------



## jpr62902

NorthernRedneck said:


> Made it home yesterday. Just resting and relaxing. Nice sleeping in my own bed again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just went to take a look at the goldwing. I'll have it ready to ride again at some point but I have no desire to ride this bike again. I'll just fix it enough to sell.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I have 5 cracked vetebrae in my mid back accompanied by a broken rib on the right side.  Add to that the ruptured spleen and liver that were repaired and shoved back into place, I have lots of swelling in my stomach and legs/feet.  I can only walk short distances right now because of the inflamed liver and spleen not allowing me enough air to walk longer distances.  I will be out of commission for some time I can tell.


----------



## Doc

Damn.  Sounds horrible.    Best wishes for daily progress in your recovery.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. It sucks getting short of breath and breaking out in an uncontrolled cough putting pressure on my broken rib.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omfg. Just had a big coughing fit. Felt like my rib was coming through my side.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian stay away from anything funny as you know what laughing does to hurting ribs....you should be ok on FF as we are only funny in the head.


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> Omfg. Just had a big coughing fit. Felt like my rib was coming through my side.



Glad you're home but sad to hear you're still having issues.

By all means, get some sinus medicines handy.  If you think coughing is bad, wait until you sneeze once.  You seriously don't want that.  At first sign of itching or congestion in your nose, consider some meds to make it stop.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll be taking extra precautions to avoid sneezing and coughing. Often I break out into a coughing fit but its related to shortness of breath. So I know to avoid that. Meanwhile,  I had my wife take another picture of my back. It's getting better but still swollen and bruised.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a link to the news article about my crash.

http://www.chroniclejournal.com/new...cle_798c1c44-13e0-11e5-b3a0-631454016ab1.html


----------



## Galvatron

Brian do you have any memory of the accident from your point of view....road condition,speed,any thing that caused you to have impact that was sudden??, i am sure it was a list of events that led to it just curious what you remember.

Police report does not give to much insight sadly.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Brian do you have any memory of the accident from your point of view....road condition,speed,any thing that caused you to have impact that was sudden??, i am sure it was a list of events that led to it just curious what you remember.
> 
> Police report does not give to much insight sadly.



Nope.  Thankfully I don't remember a thing about it.  I know I was going home for lunch so I could attend an appointment for my daughter.  I vaguely recall waking up in the hospital two days later.  They kept me in a medically induced comma for a couple days to allow healing to take place and some swelling to go down.  We're still waiting to see if the woman who slammed on her brakes will be charged.


Here's another article I just found.  
http://www.tbnewswatch.com/News/372...tor_in_crash_that_left_man_critically_injured


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...  We're still waiting to see if the woman who slammed on her brakes will be charged.
> 
> 
> Here's another article I just found.
> http://www.tbnewswatch.com/News/372...tor_in_crash_that_left_man_critically_injured



charged???  

How about _'drawn and quartered' _instead


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree. Total stupidity slamming on the brakes at highway speeds.


----------



## Galvatron

Sadly Brian you got bit by a typical everyday idiot,i am sure the driver in no way intended to hurt you,a bit like a accident that happened in the UK recently,a driver took a knee jerk reaction to a dog that run in to the road,they clipped the kerb whilst swerving and mounted the walkway,a child died.

They say guns kill i say idiots kill,your still here to tell the tale and for that i thank God,the driver has learnt a awful lesson at your expense,God was kind to you and i know your a good man and will show compassion to the driver in time as that is the Brian i know and respect.

Duck hunting sounds good to me


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Im looking at it with an open mind. Of course people will be armchair quarterbacks saying this or that should have happened. The way I see it is this woman screwed up. Plain and simple. I'm not placing blame on the motorcycle for my injuries. I just see it as a bad situation all around. If I were in the truck maybe the injuries wouldn't be as severe. The accident still would have happened though


----------



## Galvatron

what if's never fix anything so full respect Brian your on the right path,can i ask how your wife and children are coping as i know this must have a huge impact on them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're all coping as best as can be expected. Its been hard on my wife since she now has to do everything at home. As time progresses though my back is improving and im able to do more. Definitely not overdoing it though


----------



## Galvatron

Your wife is a good woman Brian and again i would like to thank her for bringing your situation to the FF communities attention as you are a big part of our family.

I think of FF as a village,we have Doc who is our mayor,we have our residents policed by good cops,we have many blacksmiths,farmers and other trades in our village and even a nurse to help heal us up,i see you as our resident minstrel and even myself has his place so be it the village idiot,but all said and done we give a shit about our residents and that speaks volumes.

You sir pick up that guitar and play us a tune....music is a great healer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did pick up the guitar for the first time yesterday. I'm struggling with singing right now since im short of breath. 

I'm hoping that will improve over time. What is happening is that my spleen and liver are still swollen inside. Because they are swollen my lungs don't have the room they need to take full breaths. 

Sleeping in my own bed has been nice but also a struggle to breathe. Last night I decided to move to the living room chair with my feet up so I could breath easier. 

I'm glad my wife was able to pass the message on to the forum community.

I've had to make a few accommodations at home to make it easier for me. I've now got a cane to help with walking. A shower chair to help with bathing. A grab handle to get in and out of the tub. Hopefully as I heal I won't need those anymore.


----------



## Galvatron

Singing will help rebuild them lungs,playing guitar will help ease the boredom whilst recovering and as time goes by the aids you have gotten will be tossed away,early days Brian and to be honest i am amazed you have recovered to this level you are a quick healer.

This is my sons daily player,Ibanez,that make is is chosen on acoustic and electric,he said he will sort some more pictures of the whole collections to share when he gets 5 of work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. I had one similar before. I've currently got six guitars to choose from. I will be playing to pass the time.

As far as the recovery everyone is amazed how fast im healing. A couple weeks ago I was still in intensive care walking with a walker. I could barely make it 50 feet without almost passing out. That was a Friday. By Monday I was in a regular ward and walking without a walker.


----------



## Galvatron

Sounds like the old me after a friday night out on the piss


----------



## RNE228

Had an idea of something that might be interesting to tinker with during recovery. My sons birthday was last month; I got him a Cigar Box guitar "kit". It was fun to build, and he likes playing it(he plays electric guitar mostly, although at Scout camp he plays acoustic all summer). 

He really liked it, it wasn't expensive, is easy to electrify(i ordered his with a piezo pickup option). 

Might be fun to tinker with as you recover.

http://www.cbgitty.com/cigar-box-guitar-kits/basic-4-string-cigar-box-guitar-kit-with-how-to-guide/
http://www.cbgitty.com/cigar-box-gu...s-select-wood-headstock-and-fretting-options/

Hoping for a fast recovery!



NorthernRedneck said:


> I did pick up the guitar for the first time yesterday. I'm struggling with singing right now since im short of breath.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That'd be interesting to try. Thanks for the suggestion. 

Im starting to hate my guts. Im at the stage where I can barely eat and if I do it sits like a lump in my guts. Supper just came back up. I'm stuck sleeping on a chair in the living room so I can keep my head up and breathe as good as I can.


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm stuck sleeping on a chair in the living room so I can keep my head up and breathe as good as I can.


Don't pick a chair you really like.  I had an accident where I broke 5 ribs along with a bunch of other things.  Had to sleep in a chair for about a month.  Afterwards, I didn't even want to see that chair so I got rid of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rough night last night.  I found myself not being able to hold anything down last night.  My gutts are turning like crazy in shear pain.  I head back to the hospital today for an appt with the doc.  We'll see what she has to say but I may end up back in the hospital depending on what she finds.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Rough night last night.  I found myself not being able to hold anything down last night.  My gutts are turning like crazy in shear pain.  I head back to the hospital today for an appt with the doc.  We'll see what she has to say but I may end up back in the hospital depending on what she finds.




Maybe you should be eating a soft bland diet for a while, yogurt, ice cream, and such.  

I know the pain of broken ribs, but not the gut wrenching type you must be going through.  

Keeping you in my prayers for a speedy recovery.  Good luck with the doc today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My biggest problem with eating right now is that my spleen and liver are still very swollen. That makes it hard to eat or digest anything. It's also the cause of my breathing issue since my lungs can't expand fully.


----------



## RNE228

Here is a picture. It was $100 for the whole thing. it did take some cutting and drilling. It is fun to play. My son really liked building it.

Hope you get good news from the Doc today!



NorthernRedneck said:


> That'd be interesting to try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. I'll have to take a look at them


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doctor is running a battery of tests on me. Xray. Ultrasound. Blood work. They estimate about 8 weeks of recovery.


----------



## Galvatron

8 weeks is pretty good after all you went through Brian....does this mean there are no concerns by the doctors??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No specific concerns at this point.  They want to run some tests to make sure there's no blood clots in my legs as my feet and legs swell up all the time.  They also did a chest xray to make sure there's no problems with my lungs that would be causing the breathing issues.  The doctors are all impressed on how far I've come in three weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So the total is now up to 6 broken vertebrae in my back. Seems that as swelling goes down and they do more x rays they find more damage. I guess that's to be expected when you get thrown from a motorcycle then get run over by another vehicle


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> So the total is now up to 6 broken vertebrae in my back. Seems that as swelling goes down and they do more x rays they find more damage. I guess that's to be expected when you get thrown from a motorcycle then get run over by another vehicle


Yup.
You're one strong man, that's all I can say.

Still praying for you too Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks for the prayers. I just want the pain to be done.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ugh. Complications. Sitting at the hospital after a doplar scan on my legs. They found a blood clot in my right leg. Xray from yesterday showed that there's lots of fluid on my right lung. Could end up needing surgery


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They are readmitting me into the hospital due to fluid build up on my lungs. I can barely walk 10 feet without being out of breath.


----------



## Leni

Hang tough my friend.


----------



## Dmorency

Take it easy man, wishing you all the best.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. This is a bump in the road. Gotta get this lung cleared up and take care of this blood clot. Already on a thinner for the clot. Just waiting for a room upstairs to be ready.


----------



## Leni

Sorry too hear that you're back in the hospital.  It's impossible to get a good nights sleep there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't be any worse than at home the past few nights when I'd wake up to use the washroom and would be out of breath for an hour. Plus sleeping in my chair at home every night sucked. Hopefully in a few days they'll figure out this fluid on the lungs thing and I can go home and actually lay down flat in my own bed to sleep


----------



## Leni

That would be great.


----------



## JimVT

i had a collapsed lung 3 times over 4 years until the one top was removed. lots of the therapy to get them clean . moving around lots helps. 
 jim


----------



## Galvatron

How are you feeling today Brian??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not the greatest today. I was woken up three times last night for blood work. My back is very sore. At one point during the night I began coughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Galvatron

I am sorry to hear that...time to up the prayers and positive thoughts from my end.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like I may be in line for surgery on my lungs due to a mucous build up that won't break free. We'll see what the scan says this morning.


----------



## Galvatron

Hopefully it won't require you having to have more surgery Brian as i think you have had your full share of late,i hope the scan brings positive answers for you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm hopeful as well but also realistic. I know if I walk ten feet right now I'm out of breath and ready to pass out. If I'm just laying here I'm fine for the most part. As soon as I move though I'm short of breath. Going to be a long road to recovery.


----------



## Galvatron

It's going to be tough for sure but just remember you have over come the most important hurdles and with each day that passes it will get easier,i know that aint much help but stay strong it will get better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All I can do is take this one day at a time and be thankful I'm still alive.


----------



## Galvatron

Thats the best and only way,and i am thankful to.


----------



## tiredretired

For some odd reason I missed this thread.

Thoughts and prayers are with you Brian for a full recovery.  Get yourself well, there's lots of work to do.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I'm in for the weekend. Good news is that I can feel fluid breaking up in my lungs. Hopefully they can get it sorted out without hauling out the knife. Ct scan shows only fluid and not mucous which is a good thing.


----------



## Galvatron

Thats good news Brian,just try and rest up and enjoy some pampering.


----------



## RNE228

Thoughts and prayers; hope they can get the clots taken care of so recovery can continue


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You don't know the half of the pampering I received literally. Lol. The first week I was here in ICU they didn't want me out of bed so I had a nice handful of young nurses giving me a sponge bath almost every night. [emoji4]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The clots and swelling seem to be going down. They haven't done anything about the fluid on my lungs since I spent the afternoon coughing up flem which is a sign my chest has broken free.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> The clots and swelling seem to be going down. *They haven't done anything about the fluid on my lungs since I spent the afternoon coughing up flem *which is a sign my chest has broken free.



And a lovely visual picture too


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a pretty picture but I was still happy it broke free. My breathing feels much better now.


----------



## Umberto

I'm chuffed to hear you are on the road to recovery.

I'm sure the nurses are nice. I did my LPN training with 25 women and me. I was not allowed to give females bed baths so you'd have been assigned to me. I didn't give a female a bed bath till I was a DOD nurse. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One thing im kinda looking forward to seeing is how much weight I lose in here. For the first week and a half I was on a liquid diet. When they switched me to solid food I could barely eat four mouth fulls and I was stuffed. Now, im eating about half of what they give me.   That's normally followed by being bloated for a couple hours. 

Im working at building back up my lung capacity now while I'm still here so that when I go home I will be able to breathe.


----------



## Catavenger

Good to see you again Redneck, for sure NOT a good way to lose weight.

 I agree I HATE hospitals and have to scars to prove it. Just keep getting better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One day at a time. Sure is boring at the hospital though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick update. Since yesterday my breathing capacity has almost doubled. I still have a way to go. Bones in my back will heal in time so for now a generous dose of pain killers is the order of the day. The swelling in my feet and legs are gone down drastically. I need to stay on the IV drip till Wednesday as it's a blood thinner reducing the clot in my leg. Overall im plugin away and moving forward.


----------



## tiredretired

Well, that's good news indeed.  You'll be back on your feet before you know it, sir.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I also want to ad that two days ago I could barely walk ten feet without being short of breath. Now, I just walked close to 300 feet without being winded. Feels great. Its small steps for anyone else but HUGE for me.


----------



## jpr62902

NorthernRedneck said:


> I also want to ad that two days ago I could barely walk ten feet without being short of breath. Now, I just walked close to 300 feet without being winded. Feels great. Its small steps for anyone else but HUGE for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Every time I look in here Brian, it makes me smile.

You're a miracle and must be one tough cookie!

You'll be back home in no time.

Hugs!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Everyone here says the same thing. For me to hit another vehicle from behind. Get rear ended. Get thrown over the vehicle in front only to be hit by a vehicle in the next lane and live to tell about it. God has a plan for me. That, I believe in.


----------



## Galvatron

so with the day drawing on Brian do you now feel going back to Hospital has improved things??you do sound more perky but maybe thats just the nurse attention


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. Im feeling way better. Though I just received another blow to my recovery. 

The doc just came to inform me that I currently have roughly 6 cups of fluid built up in my lungs and stomach. Im going to have a drain tube installed this evening on the biggest pocket of fluid to attempt to drain it. This means they have to stop the iv that's fixing the blood clot until after the procedure tonight. 

This feels like a waltz. One step forward. Two steps back.


----------



## Leni

More like two steps forward and then one back.


----------



## Galvatron

I do hope this is the start Brian,have a good night and hopefully when i check in in the morning your feeling even better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Just waiting for the doc. I go under the knife in a half hour. Local anaesthetic. Just freezing in the area where the tube is going in. The doc is anticipating about 2 cups of fluid to drain from my side. A bit nervous about the whole thing but I know it needs to be done.


----------



## Leni

My mom had that done.  They took out 1 1/2 liters of liquid.  Made a big difference in her ability to breath.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Im just worried about uncontrolled bleeding since I was on blood thinners and only yesterday a little prick bled for two hours.
The doc warned that he'll have blood transfusions ready on standby. [emoji16]


----------



## Leni

Mom was on blood thinners also.  Coumadin.  Nasty stuff.  You are not the first person in this situation.  I understand that you are nervous but you'l be okay.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Im just worried about uncontrolled bleeding since I was on blood thinners and only yesterday a little prick bled for two hours.
> The doc warned that he'll have blood transfusions ready on standby. [emoji16]





Leni said:


> Mom was on blood thinners also.  Coumadin.  Nasty stuff.  You are not the first person in this situation.  I understand that you are nervous but you'l be okay.



I have DVT.  they started me on the iv drip in the hospital, then switched me to lovenox for a while and to coumadin when they sent me home.  I'm on eliquis now, a LOT better than coumadin.  

Your Doc may stop the drip and switch you to lovenox for the surgery.  Thats what they do when I've had surgery in the past.

Brian I'm really glad you're doing well. 

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Im just worried about uncontrolled bleeding since I was on blood thinners and only yesterday a little prick bled for two hours.
> The doc warned that he'll have blood transfusions ready on standby. [emoji16]



You're going to be fine.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Your Doc may stop the drip and switch you to lovenox for the surgery.
> Jim



This.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Holy o my f---k that hurt. Didn't feel the procedure at all due to the freezing.  As soon as they got deep enough with the tube just past my ribs the fluid started gushing out. So far they got over 1.5 litres of fluid out of my right lung. As soon as it started draining I could barely breathe as the lung was expanding faster than I could take air in. That lasted a half hour after the procedure. Big thing is that I survived and my breathing is way better than before.


----------



## Leni

Hey didn't we tell you that you would be okay?  When Pirate Girl tells you that you'll be okay you just might listen to her.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. I was worried after everything I've been through eventually something would screw up. By all rights I shouldn't have even survived the crash.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. I was worried after everything I've been through eventually something would screw up. By all rights I shouldn't have even survived the crash.



You survived the crash and you're doing fine just take it one step at a time.  Most things will clear up or stabilize soon.  You'll have instructions from the Docs to follow and meds to take.  

You and muleman are an integral part of FF and we need both of you!

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm not going anywhere any time soon. I plan on hanging around as long as possible.


----------



## muleman RIP

When they sucked the fluid out behind my lung is when all my recent trouble started. Glad to hear you came through it OK. Take it easy and you will heal over time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'm still amazed at how much fluid came out last night within minutes of them inserting the tube. Just glad you're alright now. I'll pull through this as well


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally getting somewhere!  The chest tube comes out tomorrow. They are starting me on blood thinner pills and want to keep me till Thursday to monitor the levels. Then I go home and it's blood work twice a week for 3-6 months to monitor the levels and adjust pills as needed. 
I'll say it feels great being able to breathe again semi normally.


----------



## tiredretired

Great news.


----------



## Galvatron

great to hear Brian...your doing good sir as if it was me i would moan like a ungrateful bitch, not only have you been to hell and back but in the process you have shown nothing but dignity i to you sir.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. I've done my share of moaning. I know I've been through hell the past month. I've had emotional highs and lows. It's been tough on my wife and children. 
My wife brought our oldest and youngest to visit yesterday. My oldest was very emotional with tears coming out.  
I've done allot of praying while laying here alone in this hospital bed. This has been a very tough battle both physically and emotionally for me and my family. I'm just soo thankful to know im alive and will have the opportunity to see my children grow up.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh. I've done my share of moaning. I know I've been through hell the past month. I've had emotional highs and lows. It's been tough on my wife and children.
> My wife brought our oldest and youngest to visit yesterday. My oldest was very emotional with tears coming out.
> *I've done allot of praying while laying here alone in this hospital bed.* This has been a very tough battle both physically and emotionally for me and my family. I'm just soo thankful to know im alive and will have the opportunity to see my children grow up.



You were never alone, dear. 
One day, you'll look back on the accident like it was a bad dream.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know I'm not going through this battle alone. It's just been very difficult emotionally for everyone involved. I am now facing the fact of going to have blood taken twice a week for 4 months while I'm on thinners.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. I was worried after everything I've been through eventually something would screw up. By all rights I shouldn't have even survived the crash.




God isn't done with yet down here, He must have big plans for you.  

Keep on getting well and thank you for the updates.


----------



## bczoom

I've been off-line for a few days and just read 4 pages of posts.

Sounds like you've been on quite the roller coaster ride with the ups and downs but glad to hear that things are much better for you at the end.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> I know I'm not going through this battle alone. It's just been very difficult emotionally for everyone involved. I am now facing the fact of going to have blood taken twice a week for 4 months while I'm on thinners.



After i had a health scare early last year i had to have regular blood checks to which this is now ended, at first it made me very worried at what they would find and gave myself and my wife sleepless nights,it was a burden in some ways but as time went on i just looked at it as a case of regular ticks in the box that i was doing just fine.

Your on a roller coaster of emotions Brian and just maybe you need to have a good session of moaning to blow of some steam,you deserve it,we will not judge you,if it will help i could send you something in the post that is so random it will either make you laugh or make you call the police,i dare you to PM me your home address....come on i dare you

Brian your doing great, your family is 1 in a million.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm saving all my moaning for when I get home and feel well enough to. ......  them young nurses are all looking pretty fine these days. 

Gawd. It's been a long month. [emoji12]

So the doc signed off on me getting a handicapped parking permit due to my breathing. No more searching on the other side of the lot for a parking spot for me. [emoji4]


----------



## Galvatron

You took my dare 

Shopping time


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drain tube is now out. Nice to be unhooked from that tube. I don't have to carry around that plastic box full of fluid that drained out of me.


----------



## tiredretired

Every day you are making progress.  You'll be back working and doing chores before you know it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I plan on being off work as long as I have to be in order to heal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg. I just survived one of the most unbearable pains known to man. They had basically half my side all taped up with large bandage in order to hold the drain in place. I just relived the scene from 40 year old virgin with the waxing. Omg that hurt pulling off the tape. Especially the one over my right nipple. 

https://youtu.be/rkzUlH9xGI0


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Omg. I just survived one of the most unbearable pains known to man. They had basically half my side all taped up with large bandage in order to hold the drain in place. I just relived the scene from 40 year old virgin with the waxing. Omg that hurt pulling off the tape. Especially the one over my right nipple.
> 
> https://youtu.be/rkzUlH9xGI0



 no pain no gain....if tape hurts then the memory of the pain caused at the start really is starting to fade


----------



## Galvatron

I have had a lot of thoughts and memories come back due to your accident Brian..some not to pleasant but some a wake up call for me to share with others as i class myself a good driver due to haulage driving and knowing to drive with my mirrors.

It was a good 20 odd years ago a dear friend died in a similar accident to yours just sadly his point of impact was head first,killed instantly,i wont shy away as he was to blame riding without due care and attention,in short showing off,Sandy was a good friend,dearly missed.

Closer to my heart was the sad loss of my brother who at the time he was 16 years old and me a young 19,a road accident of a different kind,he was a passenger in a large haulage truck when the driver hit a low bridge in Paris France,he was ripped from the vehicle and died at the road side,he never stood a chance bless him,the result of this caused dad to die of a broken heart at the age of 52 and it also resulted in my family being ripped apart through bitterness/anger to which i have not spoken to my Mother for the best part of my adult life,death causes so many issues and sadly my family was not strong enough to cope with the loss.

This is where i envy you in a smart way,your here,daddy is here,husband is here,son is here,yea a few glitches to iron out but you were chose to be here,i know you do a important job so you are still here for them in need,in short your family will heal as your here and thats all that counts.

I cant bring back my dear friend Sandy or my cheeky brother Andrew but i have always served their memory by driving safer and encouraging others to drive by their mirrors as it as served me well,go forward and do the same and trust me you will sleep better at night.

Lady luck was on your side, take that luck and enjoy it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear that galvi. Nobody can control those things. When your time is up it's up I guess. That said I know god has a bigger plan for me. 

When I was five, I was struck by a pickup on my bicycle. Broken leg and jaw and in a coma for three weeks. All kinds of therapy as a child. Fast forward to when I was 16. I was rear ended by transport on my motorcycle. Came out with only a dislocated shoulder. Now this. 

I know there must be a greater plan for me. I'm just thankful to still be here.


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sorry to hear that galvi. Nobody can control those things. When your time is up it's up I guess. That said I know god has a bigger plan for me.
> 
> When I was five, I was struck by a pickup on my bicycle. Broken leg and jaw and in a coma for three weeks. All kinds of therapy as a child. Fast forward to when I was 16. I was rear ended by transport on my motorcycle. Came out with only a dislocated shoulder. Now this.
> 
> I know there must be a greater plan for me. I'm just thankful to still be here.


Whoa!  Hit while riding a bicycle at five, hit while riding a motorcycle at 16, now hit while riding a motorcycle again,
and survived all of them.  If it were me I'd start wondering if maybe God was sending a me a message to stay the heck off
of two wheel transport!

Perhaps you should consider something a bit more rugged ... maybe a nice surplus 3/4 ton weapons carrier.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Danang Sailor said:


> Whoa!  Hit while riding a bicycle at five, hit while riding a motorcycle at 16, now hit while riding a motorcycle again,
> and survived all of them.  If it were me I'd start wondering if maybe God was sending a me a message to stay the heck off
> of two wheel transport!
> 
> Perhaps you should consider something a bit more rugged ... maybe a nice surplus 3/4 ton weapons carrier.


Lmao. I was thinking of a big plastic bubble and living inside it.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sorry to hear that galvi. Nobody can control those things. When your time is up it's up I guess. That said I know god has a bigger plan for me.
> 
> When I was five, I was struck by a pickup on my bicycle. Broken leg and jaw and in a coma for three weeks. All kinds of therapy as a child. Fast forward to when I was 16. I was rear ended by transport on my motorcycle. Came out with only a dislocated shoulder. Now this.
> 
> I know there must be a greater plan for me. I'm just thankful to still be here.




Damn, you are lucky to be alive, have you ever thought maybe you should buy a lottery ticket?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Maybe I should. Lol. I also forgot about the time in 2006  when I was struck by a forklift at the mill. 14000lb forklift with solid rubber tires. The fork lift turned into a machine before I could get by. The solid back wheels angled out and climbed up my right ankle. I was thrown to the ground and pushed ten feet as my toes touched my leg. No broken bones but tore every muscle and tendon in my ankle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

K. First off I'm still glad to be alive. That being said,  why the h-ll do the doctors feel that I enjoy waking up at 5:30am every morning with a needle in my arm?  Followed 15 minutes later by a nurse taking my vitals. Hard to sleep in this place.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> K. First off I'm still glad to be alive. That being said,  why the h-ll do the doctors feel that I enjoy waking up at 5:30am every morning with a needle in my arm?  Followed 15 minutes later by a nurse taking my vitals. Hard to sleep in this place.



Clearly your a heavy sleeper and they just try and get a reaction


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Could be worse I suppose. Could be waking up to a rectal probe. [emoji12]


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Could be worse I suppose. Could be waking up to a rectal probe. [emoji12]



Reminds me of a story...

guy goes to the doctors as he has a itchy bum,doctor says you have a worm and so he dont breed we need to do a new course of action.

Doc says for him to go home and for one whole week to twice a day morning and early evening to pop a boiled egg up his bum give it 10 min and then pop up a mars bar

So he goes home and each morning his wife boils up eggs,he pops one up followed by a mars bar 10 min later,early evening he does the same

He does this for a week and then pops back to the doctors for a early morning appointment,doctor tells him to drop his pants and bend over,produces a boiled agg and pops it up and sets his stop watch...

5 min passes and nothing....

8 min and nothing

10 min and nothing to which the doctor pulls out a hammer

..


..


..


..

..


..


..


Then all of a sudden the worm pops out and says "wheres my fucking mars bar" and the Doc hits him over the fucking head


----------



## NorthernRedneck

hahahaha


----------



## Doc

only galvi.


----------



## MrLiberty

Oy Vey.......


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> That being said,  why the h-ll do the doctors feel that I enjoy waking up at 5:30am every morning with a needle in my arm?  Followed 15 minutes later by a nurse taking my vitals. Hard to sleep in this place.


It's because they need to know what's going on with you before all the MD's come in for the day.

It's not a MD taking your blood.  They placed the order but it's a phlebotomist that does the actual draw.

The lab needs a couple hours to do their testing and get the results out.

Everything is then ready in your chart for your attending MD when he arrives in the morning.  _Now, it may be awhile before he actually gets to your chart, depending on how the doc does their rounds._


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Reminds me of a story...
> 
> guy goes to the doctors as he has a itchy bum,doctor says you have a worm and so he dont breed we need to do a new course of action.
> 
> Doc says for him to go home and for one whole week to twice a day morning and early evening to pop a boiled egg up his bum give it 10 min and then pop up a mars bar
> 
> So he goes home and each morning his wife boils up eggs,he pops one up followed by a mars bar 10 min later,early evening he does the same
> 
> He does this for a week and then pops back to the doctors for a early morning appointment,doctor tells him to drop his pants and bend over,produces a boiled agg and pops it up and sets his stop watch...
> 
> 5 min passes and nothing....
> 
> 8 min and nothing
> 
> 10 min and nothing to which the doctor pulls out a hammer
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Then all of a sudden the worm pops out and says "wheres my fucking mars bar" and the Doc hits him over the fucking head



LOLL!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I'm busting out of this place for the second time today. Blood levels are where they want them. Im able to breathe much better now that they drained all the fluid from my lungs. Still need to take it easy for a month or so.


----------



## Galvatron

Thats great news Brian....think of them eggs and bacon


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Holy $ h-t. Just got dressed to go home. The belt I wore in on the third notch is now set on the fifth. Can't believe how much weight I lost. Haven't been this slim since I was 19.


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> Holy $ h-t. Just got dressed to go home. The belt I wore in on the third notch is now set on the fifth. Can't believe how much weight I lost. Haven't been this slim since I was 19.


High volumes of beer will get your weight back in line.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not yet. Can't drink with the pain killers im on.


----------



## Galvatron

I think my belt went in to reverse to yours


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Holy $ h-t. Just got dressed to go home. The belt I wore in on the third notch is now set on the fifth. Can't believe how much weight I lost.* Haven't been this slim since I was 19.*


Impressive!  I need to lose a few pounds but that's not a weight loss method I want to try.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No. I have absolutely no muscle tone left. I plan on spending time walking in the mornings after the wife and kids leave in order to rebuild muscle in my legs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ugh. Guess I'm going to have to get used to sleeping on the chair in the living room for a while. Im able to lay flat on the bed now and still breathe but after an hour the pain starts shooting up my spine from the broken vertebrae. So. Guess I'm sleeping in the chair for a while till I heal.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ugh. Guess I'm going to have to get used to sleeping on the chair in the living room for a while. Im able to lay flat on the bed now and still breathe but after an hour the pain starts shooting up my spine from the broken vertebrae. So. Guess I'm sleeping in the chair for a while till I heal.



When my back plays up i flip the mattress for a level playing field,please dont try this yourself get the kids to do it.


----------



## bczoom

Will insurance cover getting you a tilt bed?  Either a replacement to your existing bed or at least a hospital bed rental (just a single bed) that allows the head and feet to tilt up.

I spent about a month in a chair after a bad accident.  Don't use your best chair as you'll probably want to throw it out after you recover.  You just won't want to see it anymore.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't want to see another hospital bed for a while. Lol. And we have no room for another bed in the house right now. The chair is fine for now till my back heals a bit. Our bed is less than 6 months old. We're quite happy with it. It's the kind of mattress that can't be flipped over. 

I just have to remember to take a full dose of back pain meds before bed. Problem is that as swelling goes down there are new pains emerging daily. Last night it was a muscle tightness under my left shoulder. I have to be very careful stretching it out as there are still broken bones floating around in my back. Going to be a long road to recovery.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ugh. Guess I'm going to have to get used to sleeping on the chair in the living room for a while. Im able to lay flat on the bed now and still breathe but after an hour the pain starts shooting up my spine from the broken vertebrae. So. Guess I'm sleeping in the chair for a while till I heal.




I do some of my best sleeping in my chair.  I'll fall asleep watching TV and I'll sleep six or seven hours at a stretch.  I can never do that in bed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh wow. Before the accident I could catch a half hour nap in the chair. Last night I started out in bed at 11pm. By 1 am I had been awake twice. I moved to the chair and next time I saw the time was 6:30am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This sucks. I wake up at 7 am and by 11 im beat. No energy whatsoever. I know it will get better in time. This battle is turning out to be one of the biggest of my life. Not to mention us getting a lawyer involved now to go after the other woman's insurance.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Only so many pain killers I can take. My back is in a constant state of muscle spasms. Can't wait till these bones heal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. Last night was the first night in a month I was able to sleep straight through the night without waking. I can feel fluid on my left lung which was confirmed last week by the doctor. At the time they said it wasn't enough to worry about. We'll see after my xray tomorrow morning how much fluid they estimate is built up. Hopefully I won't have to go back to the hospital for a few days to be drained.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian you are doing good,the fact you can feel a particular area of trouble is telling you other areas are starting to heal,in your words you sound more perky which is good,just do not over do things it is way to early.

As for me i may be in the chair tonight due to the fact i have over done shit with this roof lark,back not as bad as yours by far but i sense another episode of walking bent over which worries me as these roofing lads have little standards


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. I'm trying to do as little as possible. I walk from point a to b and that's it.  Even at camp I did the same thing. I'd walk from the camper to the atv. Once I got to where I was going it was straight to a lawn chair to sit down.  Haven't been downstairs at our place in 5 weeks. My awesome wife is treating me good getting me things and serving me as best as she can. She's been doing all the cooking cleaning and laundry. Plus everything to do with the kids. 

Helps that the kids are in the middle of summer camp rotation. Younger two got back yesterday. Older two leave today. Makes it way easier.


----------



## Galvatron

Been busy the past few days so come on Superman hows the recovery going??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Had a busy day yesterday with three appointments. I was beat by the afternoon. Sucks not having energy to do the things I used to. 

We went through a list last night for the insurance of what I could do before the accident and what I can do now. Let's just say it was depressing. I can't do one tenth of the things I used to be able to do.


----------



## Galvatron

Insurance....the pain...yup trust me it will hurt more dealing with that side more than the injuries in the long run,but on the other hand it is a good distraction,make a nice clean area on your desk for all them files to pile up as i am sure yo know how it works.

Curious what Guitar strings do you use...my son wants to know to compare with his supplier.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've tried a whole bunch of different brands of strings. I personally like d'addario #11's for both acoustic and electric.


----------



## Galvatron

Got a job for you if your up for it...my son has a novel but well set up and playable electric in the style of a ak47,had some mods done to the pick up ect,problem he has is the neck is way to small to hang it on the wall on a typical wall hanger and he wants it on the wall to show off and easy pick up to play...any ideas??


----------



## Galvatron

This should make you laugh Brian so hold on to your ribs,before i started the roof it was a hot day and the pool was set up for the kids....i got a little airborne after a few cold ones...old dog still has his flying powers

It is a great way to water the garden.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've tried a whole bunch of different brands of strings. I personally like d'addario #11's for both acoustic and electric.



Funny shit he just text me back to say he uses the same brand....d'addario  bronze light 0.012-0.053....i will get them Guitar pictures of his today when baby wakes up from her nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Funny pictures. Lol. Awesome he uses the same brand of strings.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally got my sleeping pattern back on track. Im able to sleep the full night in bed again in relative comfort. 5 minutes after getting up though I'm on the chair in the living room with a heating pad on my back. 

I'm only able to stand and walk for a short time before the pain sets in. I can feel the broken vertebrae and rib when I move. 

I go to see my doctor today for a follow up. I went for an xray on Monday. We'll see how things are progressing. 

Considering I never took any meds before I'm now taking somewhere around 10 pills a day. Some are preventative maintenance stuff like iron and multivitamins. Others are for pain. Im also on a blood thinner for three to four months that requires monitoring twice a week at a clinic with blood tests.


----------



## Galvatron

every day brings it's bonus,so with all them pills if you jump up and down will you sound like a loose change jar


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've learned to deal with the meds and take them as they come.  

So I've lawyered up today.  This is going to turn into a nice big ole mess of lawsuits etc seeing as there are 4 drivers and 4 vehicles involved.  I'm the only one with any real injuries though and have to deal with the pain and suffering.


----------



## Leni

Hope that lady has good insurance.


----------



## Doc

Good luck with that Brian ....normally the only ones who win in these types of cases are the lawyers.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Galvatron said:


> Got a job for you if your up for it...my son has a novel but well set up and playable electric in the style of a ak47,had some mods done to the pick up ect,problem he has is the neck is way to small to hang it on the wall on a typical wall hanger and he wants it on the wall to show off and easy pick up to play...any ideas??


Go to your local DIY store and get a pair of heavy duty wall hooks, the sort they sell for hanging upbicycles.  They have
rubber padding and should hold the guitar quite well, but horizontally vs vertically as "normal" guitar hangers do.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I never tried wall hangers. I've got a nice seven guitar stand sitting in the living room to have my guitars readily accessible. 

On the health front,  I'm still plugging away. Most scarring has healed over. I have a spot around my belly button where the large stitched up cut opened up about an inch. Just trying to get that healed up now. 

My back is still very bruised and sore. I can manage to stand and walk for a few minutes now. Slowly of course and with a cane. It's a slow recovery. 

I am able to drive short distances now. This helps as I have to get to appointments and don't want my wife to have to take time off work for them. 

My energy level sucks to say the least. Yesterday I got a full night sleep. Got up at 7 am and by 10am I was done. I fell asleep till lunch. In the afternoon I drove a few blocks to the bank to deposit a check. When I got home I was beat. Another hour nap in the chair.


----------



## Galvatron

Go easy with the driving Brian,being weak and not your normal self could slow your reactions and the last thing you want is another accident,only drive if you really feel up to it and have to


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm being very careful with the driving. My reaction time seems to be on par with everyone else on the road. I won't drive if I'm feeling tired or worn out. 

Had a rough night last night. Woke up at 3 am in pain and couldn't fall asleep again till 5:30am when I moved to the chair in the living room. I'm thinking a nap is in order for this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oooooh. If I thought my body was a barometer before when the weather changed I can now confirm that is true. We have a storm forecast for later this eve into the morning and I can sure feel the tension in my back. Used to be my ankle and shoulder that would tense up. Now it's my back. Anyone else have a built in barometer they can detect the weather with?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hate waking up in pain during the night and having to move to the chair. On the bright side at least I am here to feel pain. So I welcome it with open arms. It means I got a second chance at life. 

The bones will eventually heal. We'll see in a few months what the long term effects will be.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yesterday was probably the worst day I've had in regards to pain in my back. I didn't do much walking but by the time supper came my back was in spasms every time I moved an inch. It got so bad I nearly got sick to the stomach. 

I didn't even bother going to the bedroom to sleep last night as I was in so much pain. I slept 6 hrs straight on the chair in the living room.


----------



## Galvatron

Maybe you should talk to your doctor about different pain killers as i have to rotate mine as my body gets used to them really quick....either that or i could give you a galvi massage


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wish it was that simple. The one im on works but only lasts 4 hours. They can't change my meds since I'm on blood thinners and my blood levels are affected by which meds I'm on. 

At the moment all I can take is 1 ibuprofen twice a day along with tramadol every four hours. The tramadol gives a good buzz so I generally only take it at night before bed.


----------



## Galvatron

I know my back is different from your situation but i get slapped with  diazepam to relax the muscles,diclofenac to take down the swelling( that is now banned due to the links with heart attack/stroke so not sure what i will get next time),strong ibuprofen to help ease the pain and something else as a night time top up to knock me out...cant think what that one is.

Combined they work wonders but the problem is i can't drive or work due to the 60's love child effect it has

Do you have access to a hot tub??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wish I had access to a hot tub. Would be nice. I know all about the 60's love child feeling. That's why I try to limit the stronger meds for night time and just stick with ibuprofen during the day for pain. Issue is that I'm a big boy and used to taking 2-3 for a headache. They don't want me taking more than one at breakfast and another at supper


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I am now officially pissed off.  I just got my hands on a copy of the police report.  In a nutshell, it says that the woman in front slammed on her brakes for a family of ducks causing me to slam mine on locking them up.  Here's the part that pisses me off.  The bike came to a stop before hitting her car.  I was charged for following to close.  So were the other two vehicles behind.  The woman who slammed on her brakes wasn't charged.  Momentum sent me flying off the bike bouncing off the back of her car and landing into the next lane.  The vehicle behind me swerved into the outside lane and ran me over.  This part also confuses me.  The truck that was 4rth in line as described by the police officer "gently bumped" into my motorcycle.  It takes a heck of allot more than a gentle bump to shove the bike hard enough into the vehicle in front that it bent the forks and broke the fairing.  Also, the rear luggage carrier was broke and bent like a pretzel.  It takes allot more force than a gentle bump to do that kind of damage.

My lawyer is going to have fun with this.


----------



## jpr62902

NorthernRedneck said:


> no nightmares yet regarding the crash. That's partially because I don't remember anything about it. It happened two weeks ago, I sorta joined the rest of the crew about mid last week as the good meds wore off.





NorthernRedneck said:


> Nope. Thankfully I don't remember a thing about it. I know I was going home for lunch so I could attend an appointment for my daughter. I vaguely recall waking up in the hospital two days later. They kept me in a medically induced comma for a couple days to allow healing to take place and some swelling to go down. We're still waiting to see if the woman who slammed on her brakes will be charged.
> 
> 
> Here's another article I just found.
> http://www.tbnewswatch.com/News/372...tor_in_crash_that_left_man_critically_injured





NorthernRedneck said:


> Everyone here says the same thing. For me to hit another vehicle from behind. Get rear ended. Get thrown over the vehicle in front only to be hit by a vehicle in the next lane and live to tell about it. God has a plan for me. That, I believe in.





NorthernRedneck said:


> So I am now officially pissed off. I just got my hands on a copy of the police report. In a nutshell, it says that the woman in front slammed on her brakes for a family of ducks causing me to slam mine on locking them up. Here's the part that pisses me off. The bike came to a stop before hitting her car. I was charged for following to close. So were the other two vehicles behind. The woman who slammed on her brakes wasn't charged. Momentum sent me flying off the bike bouncing off the back of her car and landing into the next lane. The vehicle behind me swerved into the outside lane and ran me over. This part also confuses me. The truck that was 4rth in line as described by the police officer "gently bumped" into my motorcycle. It takes a heck of allot more than a gentle bump to shove the bike hard enough into the vehicle in front that it bent the forks and broke the fairing. Also, the rear luggage carrier was broke and bent like a pretzel. It takes allot more force than a gentle bump to do that kind of damage.
> 
> My lawyer is going to have fun with this.


 
 Keep in mind, I don't know the law in Canada, but in Ohio, you'd probably have been cited for failing to maintain an assured clear distance ahead.  It's almost automatic whenever you rear end someone.

 Furthermore, if this happened in Ohio and I'm defending the ducklover, your testimony about how the accident occurred won't mean squat if I see this thread.

 Perhaps you should talk to your lawyer before posting any more comments about this already very unfortunate accident.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Leni

Good point.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Mr redneck I believe that you are legally in the wrong every place except Korea where I was cited for stopping too quick when I was rear ended by a bongo truck. that said the drivers of these new cars don't realize how fast these light little tin coffins stop now days and that guy behind you with a big gas guzzling truck  from the 80's may not be able to stop as fast. I cant tell how many close calls I have had from some dip shit coming to a stop before making a right turn off the road. I usually keep a 6 to 10 second interval between me and the next driver to account for stupid stuff . my wife hates the way I drive but my driving record speaks for it's self.


----------



## Galvatron

Sadly Brian the comments above are correct and you will have to pucker up and just take it like a man,no one likes what you have been through and it pains me to say it but the law will stand on this one,we all know she was fucking stupid slamming on the brakes but you just have to accept the fact if you gave more distance things could have been a different story,yes it is frustrating but remember the positive side,you were damn lucky through being unlucky and lets be grateful to the lord on that one.

Remember lawyers will tell you any old shit to build a case just to line their pockets,don't get sucked in as money can only ease the burden it won't give you peace of mind,time spent on this will be better focused on your recovery and family.

Your a good man Brian with a good heart and soul,please don't let the lawyers take that away from you

And i have a good saying that helps me through the rough times and it goes like this.....

Sticks and stones may break my bones but kinky sex excites me


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what sucks about this situation is the situation is had he been trying to maintain the proper distance like the law requires likely some other dip shit would have weaseled into the hole and closed the following distance even more. I have seen it hundreds of times when I venture out of the bush. I will agree there should be a penalty for being stupid and slamming on your brakes for a non emergency.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

See, I have no memories of the accident and am going according to what I was told happened.  I was originally led to believe that I couldn't stop the bike before hitting the car in front.  I was told that I drove my bike into the back of her car.  Police evidence and witnesses have now indicated that I did actually stop the bike in time before hitting her car.  What happened afterwards is that momentum sent me flying over the handlebars into her car head first then into the next lane.  The truck that was two vehicles behind is what slammed into the bike and pushed it into the car.  

It's a shitty situation all around.  All the cards were stacked against me the second that woman hit the brakes.  All I know is the officer recommended I fight it since he thought it was BS as well.  We'll see what happens.  It's only a small fine but it's the principal of the thing.  

When I was 16, I was on my motorcycle heading home on the highway with two transports behind me.  I put my left signal light on and extended my arm to indicate I was slowing to turn.  The transport furthest behind pulled out to pass the one right behind me as I slowed to turn.  The second transport rear ended me.  In that instance, I was charged.  I was told that being the lead vehicle I have to be aware of my surroundings and am responsible for what the vehicles behind me do based on my actions.  In the present case, I'm looking at it in the same light as back then.  That woman had to be aware of her surroundings before slowing in order to avoid being rear ended.  So in my eyes it boils down to a double standard thing.  Back then, I was at fault for being in front and slowing.  Now, I'm at fault for being behind and someone else slowing and not even hitting her vehicle with mine when I stop?  Just doesn't make sense to me.  Anyways, I have my opinions on what happened to cause this accident and what should happen now as to who is responsible and I stick by those.  If anything, I will make my point be known and not just bend over and take it up the rear. I plan on making it be known that there is absolutely nothing I could have done differently to avoid this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a rough night tonight emotionally. If you've ever been in a position where you are incapacitated for a period of time you'll understand. My physical injuries are what they are. They are taking a long time to heal as expected. 

I'm struggling with the whole picture right now and not being able to do anything. I can barely walk 100 feet without being in severe pain. I'm climbing the walls at home not being able to do any of the things I used to. It's a very sad lonely feeling to know you're totally useless. The lawsuit and charge will sort themselves out. Not even thinking about that these days. I'm just sitting at home frustrated at not being able to do anything useful. There's only so many reruns one can watch on tv. [emoji20]


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Having a rough night tonight emotionally. If you've ever been in a position where you are incapacitated for a period of time you'll understand. My physical injuries are what they are. They are taking a long time to heal as expected.
> 
> I'm struggling with the whole picture right now and not being able to do anything. I can barely walk 100 feet without being in severe pain. I'm climbing the walls at home not being able to do any of the things I used to. It's a very sad lonely feeling to know you're totally useless. The lawsuit and charge will sort themselves out. Not even thinking about that these days. I'm just sitting at home frustrated at not being able to do anything useful. There's only so many reruns one can watch on tv. [emoji20]




Been there done that, and feeling sorry for yourself doesn't help, trust me I know.  You read a book watch some TV, look out a window and wonder why me.  

I started doing jigsaw puzzles, crosswords, solitaire, or if I could find a friend or family member a game of chess, anything to keep your mind from wandering.  It took me almost a year and half to get back to a some what normal life again, but it does come back slowly.  

You're alive after a terrible accident, be grateful for that, some people never recover from horrible accidents.  And you still have a family that loves and supports you.  And we kinda like you here too.  

here's something to cheer you up a bit.........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqgDKb7HpKM"]The Red Green Show S09E08 Rent a Wreck (Full Episode) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'm thankful to still be alive and try to remember that. I'm greatfull for what I have. It's just frustrating to not be able to handle lifting a finger to do anything around the house. Even simple things like loading the dishwasher or doing laundry is beyond my ability right now. Sitting at the kitchen table for a meal causes pain. That's what is frustrating for me and eats away at me every day as I sit in my chair with a heating pad on my back to relax the muscles and take away the pain.


----------



## Galvatron

I can understand the back pain side of things Brian,not being able to do the simple things in life sucks.

When my back goes just wiping my arse after a morning poo is a epic event,sitting hurts,standing deserves a silver medal standing up straight is Gold, putting on socks and shoes is mission impossible,sofa time is an Olympic figit event kinda like watching a dog go round and round and round before it lays down in the dog bed,and just when you think you nailed it you need to pee and it starts all over again.

Biggest joke is Brian me and you are i think 2 of the youngest members here on FF


----------



## NorthernRedneck

HAHAHA. Yes. We are. I could show some of these old farts here a thing or two about walking with a cane and driving an electric scooter. 

The one bonus I have now is premium parking wherever I go. I have a handicapped parking permit placed in my windshield that allows me to use the reserved handicapped parking spots found by the entrance to most stores.


----------



## Galvatron

Do they have them spaces outside a tittie bar


----------



## Galvatron

Can you do this yet??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXMa5rDmmrI


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Haven't mastered that one yet.  Lol 

Have a hard enough time walking up and down the driveway at a snail's pace without passing out from the pain. Just tried it and had to come back in to sit with a heating pad on my back. Baby steps. I'll get there eventually. Some days are better than others.  Made it 200 feet without having to sit yesterday. Today was more like 50 feet. Frustrating but expected. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My back is in a constant state of muscle spasms. I can even feel it tensing up when I stand to shave. This sucks but better than the alternative.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

8 Weeks today since the accident.  Everywhere I go people want to see my back as they don't beleive I have tire tracks on it.  I'm guessing the bruising and tire marks will still be there for a while yet.  When I take a deep breath my lower rib on my left side feels like it's going to fly out of my side.  I know, I know.  Long road ahead.  I agree.  I'm just dealing with the pain every day.


----------



## Galvatron

So Brian hows things going on the recovery front?? on a scale of 1-10 how do you think you are compared to before the accident and hows the sleeping and walking going compared to the last time you posted a update in this thread??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmm. On the recovery front id say about the same. I'm still walking with a cane. Some days it hurts to walk 50 feet. Other days I can walk longer. 

We drove 3.5 hrs Thursday to come visit the inlaws for the weekend and take the kids to the fair. I drove the whole way.  We spent 5 hours at the fair yesterday. The only way I survived that was by borrowing a walker to get around and allow me to sit down every time the kids went on a ride. 

Most nights I can sleep in bed the full night but by 5 am I'm awake in pain. 

I'm starting physio this week. We'll see how that goes. I suspect I'll be off work for a while longer as I can't lift anything. My back has healed as far as bones go but I now suffer from intense muscle spasms in my upper mid back that often travel through my lower right rib to my liver area and create a burning pain. 

So I'm 38. I walk with a cane. For excursions I use a walker. The best way for me to get fresh air now during the week at home is to use my deceased grandpa's old mobility scooter and go for a spin. I use it most days to go pick up the kids a block away from their summer drop in program. They like to race me home most days. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

Physio is the next step that will improve things big time Brian,you need to trust them and work hard, i am guessing you needed to heal before this started and trust me if you give it 110% them guys will have you pole dancing in no time


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If I can pole dance again I'll be a happy camper


----------



## Dmorency

NorthernRedneck said:


> If I can pole dance again I'll be a happy camper



 Again??


----------



## muleman RIP

I hear you on the pain Brian. Mine keeps me up most nights and now both legs are draining. Hope they can help you get your legs back in shape. Mine won't get better till the spleen shrinks to allow circulation again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My legs are doing alright.  My back on the other hand isn't doing the greatest.  I'm hoping physio will help with the burning spasms in my back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The other day at the fair I had a very awkward experience as I was pushing the walker along.  I sensed that someone was watching me.  I looked over and this nice old lady in her late 70s was walking with her walker.  She paused, looked over at me, smiled, and winked.  I thought it was rather cute.  Both of us racing along with our walkers.  Eventually she took the lead.  lol


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> The other day at the fair I had a very awkward experience as I was pushing the walker along. I sensed that someone was watching me. I looked over and this nice old lady in her late 70s was walking with her walker. She paused, looked over at me, smiled, and winked. I thought it was rather cute. Both of us racing along with our walkers. Eventually she took the lead. lol


 
What' fun, is meeting someone with a walker in a narrow hallway and you have to do the dance of the walkers as you try to pass each other.  It's always good for a laugh.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bad enough walking with a cane down a narrow hall and meeting someone else with a cane. Happened the other day at physio. 

On another note. Im back at the hospital with a swollen and tingling right leg as a precaution due to the blood clot they found in July. We'll see what happens. I can't mess around with any swelling in my leg.  All signs point to another clot. I'm on blood thinners but the past few weeks my numbers haven't been the greatest. The lower the number the greater the risk of a clot. They want it to be between  2-3. Its been below 2 for a couple weeks. 

So far. No breathing problems or pain in my chest. This is a good thing since any clot could travel to my lungs and heart and we know what happens then.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Bad enough walking with a cane down a narrow hall and meeting someone else with a cane. Happened the other day at physio.
> 
> On another note. Im back at the hospital with a swollen and tingling right leg as a precaution due to the blood clot they found in July. We'll see what happens. I can't mess around with any swelling in my leg.  All signs point to another clot. I'm on blood thinners but the past few weeks my numbers haven't been the greatest. The lower the number the greater the risk of a clot. They want it to be between  2-3. Its been below 2 for a couple weeks.
> 
> So far. No breathing problems or pain in my chest. This is a good thing since any clot could travel to my lungs and heart and we know what happens then.



Well, after some blood tests and an ultrasound on my leg, they found that the previous clot is still there.  It's not better but also not worse.  It's just there.  So the doc decided to switch my blood thinner meds.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just speculation but I had an assessment done for physio. On one hand they figure 10-12 weeks and they'll be able to get me back in action. On the other hand, they gave indication that I'll  still be off work for at least two years and will end up on permanent disability. So who knows. Just taking it one day at a time. I had some testing done a couple days ago and they decided to switch my blood thinner since there's no sign of improvement with the clot.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick update.  I finally start physio today.  What a pain in the A$$ to get the process going.  Have to go through work benefits then insurance etc etc.  Took a while but I'm going in for the first round of actual physio.  My previous physio sessions were basically an assessment so they can make a treatment plan.  

Of course the first cold fall rain today isn't helping my bones feel as good as they should.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian you have come a long way to date in your recovery and done very little moaning in the process,sadly your hand using a pen had to endure physio first,i really do believe this is the real start of your recovery,work hard and them experts will work even harder.

Have a great day, i am sure this is the first of many to come, remember the old saying no pain no gain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks.  Some days are better than others.  If I sit at home on my butt all day with a heating pad on my back the pain isn't too bad.  If I go out to do anything that involves walking for more than 5-10 minutes my back starts burning with pain shooting through the rib that broke extending around to my liver which is still healing.  I can often feel heat in my liver area and swelling which is a sign not to overdo it.  

I know it's going to be a long process recovering.  I get frustrated some times just sitting here thinking about everything I used to be able to do.  It's bird hunting season and I haven't bothered to buy a license this year since I'm in pain just driving the atv from one campsite to another  I couldn't imagine what it would do to me going down a trail.  

You really learn to appreciate all the small things in life that people take for granted when you're sitting at home injured.  My garage is a total mess right now.  Tools still laid out from when I was working on the motorcycle and my wife's vehicle only days before my accident.  

We went to the mall the other day.  I had to use a walker so I had a place to sit down.  It's gotten to the point where I dread standing because I know the pain that is coming.


----------



## Galvatron

And this is what the physio will help correct Brian so please keep up the fight,internal injuries like you say the Liver will take time but the liver is forgiving and heals well as time passes, time is the answer and sadly none of us can cheat time unlike back to the future movie likes to suggest

I have been working on something to send you but every thing i come up with i fear will offend,so i have taken an approach to do something that will have use for the time at hand but also a future use when you are fully fixed up,hand made and personal.....time will tell how this pans out,could end up being a lap pole with a whiz around scooter access point...like you i am unsure.

Prayers to you and your family as i know this still has a long way to go before it will be concluded mentally and physically.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks.  I try not to complain too much because I am so thankful to still be alive.  I try to focus on that and not what I can't do.  It's a physical struggle but also a mental struggle as well.  I have to keep telling myself to remember what the alternative is compared to the pain I'm enduring.


----------



## MrLiberty

I know how you feel, there are a lot of things I can no longer do because of the severe arthritis, but I found you have to challenge yourself to figure out how to adapt and overcome some obstacles.  It's a pain in the ass, but pays off in the end.

Keep your spirits up, that will be your biggest challenge as PT wears on.  But being young and strong you will make it and be your surly self in no time.  

I'm keeping on my prayer list, keep up the good fight.


----------



## tiredretired

I know it's easy for me to say, but you are doing better and getting better every day.  Not sure how old you are, but the older one gets the longer it takes to recover from anything.  Stay focused and you will tough to catch before you know it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks guys.  I'm 38 yrs old hobbling around with a cane like an 80 year old.  But I know there's a chance that's only temporary.  People(myself included) look at someone 80+yrs old walking with a cane or walker and it's accepted as natural.  It's when you see someone my age walking around with a cane or walker.  People stare.  I've seen pointing and whispering as I walk through a store or public area.  I choose to not pay attention to any of that.  I figure that if people aren't able to treat me with respect they aren't worth my time.

I'm missing work, of all things.  All my coworkers.  All the kids I worked with.  It's frustrating but I know I will continue to work towards getting better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been 3.5 months since the accident and I still have tire marks on my back. The bruises are darker than the picture shows. You can still see tire marks. The doctor thinks there's a chance the skin has changed pigmentation and will stay that color.


----------



## Galvatron

I would take that skin color change and label it as a battle trophy, a reminder of the outstanding courage you have shown Brian through your recovery, through all this you have shown real strength of character, you clearly are not giving up on getting yourself back to full health and i sir in simple

Do me a favor when you get 5 min PM me your address again (i wrote it down and lost it lol)i have finally sorted that little something i wish to send to you as a mark of respect to your battle...it will come in handy on camp fire nights.

This is one of my favorite threads due to the fact it is slowly unfolding a happy ending.....all it lacks is some


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks for the vote of confidence. [emoji4] I have to keep pumping myself up so i don't get discouraged. Just yesterday my back was in so much pain i could barely stand for more than a few minutes. We're into below freezing at night and up to around 20c during the day. The extreme temperature changes are hard on my back. 

Sometimes I start to lose focus on how well I'm doing and let it get me down. 

I was supposed to have physio yesterday but I got a call from the facility cancelling the appt as my therapist apparently had a bike accident and dislocated his shoulder.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian you can do me a favor...for i have sinned 

Next time you go to church as i know you do on a regular basis think of me as i have a confession...

I ordered my wife a laptop PC and the idiots sent me the wrong one,i ordered a purple one but they sent a white one,i called them and the customer service lady said"we have the strictest of quality control this can't be possible" well FFS i aint blind.

We had a row on the phone and in the end she agreed to send a courier to pick it up and give a full refund/send it again,this is where i got naughty just to piss them off for their arrogance....i gave the courier a empty box

The Lady from customer service called me this morning and said"good morning we have received your returned item would you like a refund or would you like us to send the correct item"...no mention the box was empty so i paused and said...refund please,clearly quality control is shit as i got me a free £400 Laptop.

Pray for my soul Brian....sadly i just act now and think later....me bad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji12] HAHAHA. That's it. You're  Going to hell. There's no hope. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> [emoji12] HAHAHA. That's it. You're  Going to hell. There's no hope. Lol



Crap thats all i need,i really should think first....wont 3 hell mary's make it better


----------



## Leni

Doubtful.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't want to come across as a whiner about everything I've been through this summer.  The current med combination I'm on is doing a number on my body.  I haven't had a decent night sleep in a week now.  

First, a wee bit of edumacation on blood thinners.  There is the standard Heparin injections where you poke a needle into your stomach every day much the same as someone giving themselves insulin injections.  This wasn't working for me in the hospital.  Second, there's the standard warfarin(or coumadin) prescription which requires constant monitoring and adjustments of doses along with changes in diet.(Again, much like a diabetic).  This wasn't working for me and I ended up back at the hospital a few weeks ago as my right leg was swollen and in pain.  They found then that the blood clot in my leg wasn't getting any better.  So, I switched from warfarin to the new blood thinner Xarelto.  Now, xarelto works and doesn't need to be monitored like the warfarin or heparin injections.  But the side effects are doing one hell of a number on my body.  For starters, I'll go right from top to bottom.  My head feels like it's in a constant state of dizziness combined with headaches.  My neck and back are in a constant state of pain.  The med is reported to cause muscle soreness.  My arms and legs are in a constant state of tingling and cramping.  All of these are side effects of the blood thinner.  Not to mention the fact that the combined effect of the blood thinners along with the meds I was taking for my stomach resulted in hair loss.  I was pulling out clumps of hair in the shower on a daily basis until switching to xarelto and stopping the stomach meds.  

I now live in a state of continuous pain and feel like crap from the time I wake up in the morning till I go to bed at night.  Most nights I can't fall asleep without taking pain meds and sleeping pills.  I know what the alternative is though.  A very realistic possibility of blood clots traveling to my lungs and heart with a very bad outcome.

This is a battle I don't wish on anyone.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Cardioligist switched me to Eliquis last year from Warfarin.  A lot of the troubles I was having either went away or were reduced.  

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Is eliquis a blood thinner?

Edit : just read up on it. Looks like allot of the same side effects I'm having now. I'll ask my doc about it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Is eliquis a blood thinner?
> 
> Edit : just read up on it. Looks like allot of the same side effects I'm having now. I'll ask my doc about it.



oops, sorry for not saying what it is!

I don't know how different the chemical make up is.  There might be enough difference that its reaction on you and interaction with other drugs might be better for you.  Then again Eliquis might not be the best thing for your particular condition.  

Jim


----------



## EastTexFrank

After my heart problems back in March, I've been on Brillinta which is a blood thinner.  I can't say that that there have been any side effects except that you bruise like a son-of-a-gun on any kind of knock or tap and don't cut your leg off with a chain saw 'cause you'll bleed to death.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian you need to talk to your Doctor about all this,i am guessing you are on pain killers as well as the Thinners and it could be the combination that is the problem, your physio should be also made aware af all of this as they won't be able to do their job whilst this continues.

Hang in there you are doing a admirable job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the problem. I can only take one ibuprofen in the am and one in the pm. Kinda like bringing a butter knife to a gun fight.  I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor about the best meds to be on and try to come up with a game plan.  ETF...is there required follow up appointments with brillinta to check blood thickness and adjust?  Just wondering if it's more like xarelto or like warfarin where there's the constant monitoring and adjusting doses.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> ETF...is there required follow up appointments with brillinta to check blood thickness and adjust?  Just wondering if it's more like xarelto or like warfarin where there's the constant monitoring and adjusting doses.



No, but I should have mentioned that I'm part of a study for a new type of stent so I have to go back for monitoring every three months.  Taking Brilinta is part of that study.  You're right, there are restrictions on taking certain across the counter pain killers such as ibuprofen and aspirin.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm taking this one day at a time.  Every day is a new challenge.  Some days I feel fine and can get around without hurting.  Other days it's a struggle to get out of bed in the morning.  Today is one of those days.  I spent most of yesterday in pain and when I say pain, I mean it took me 5 minutes to get myself into my truck after playing at church yesterday.  Last night was a struggle as every little move I made created sharp pains in my back.  It was a half hour to drag my sorry A$$ to bed last night and I ended up laying there in pain for 2 hours before falling asleep.  This morning, I was wide awake at 6:30am and lay in bed till 9am when I decided to face the pain and slowly drag my butt out of bed.  Getting dressed is now a chore in itself.  Putting on socks is a half hour process.  

Sorry for the complaining but this is getting to be a real struggle to move every day. I am still thankful to be alive but it is becoming more of a struggle to cope with not being able to do one tenth of the things I used to be able to do before the accident. Thankfully I see the doc next week.


----------



## Doc

Man, that sucks Brian.  I thought you were doing better than that.   I hope the doc and time will get you back to your old self.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Man, that sucks Brian.  I thought you were doing better than that.   I hope the doc and time will get you back to your old self.



Well, some days are better than others.  I think a lot of my pain right now is due to the physio getting more intense with each session.  I try not to complain too much since I know it won't do any good.  I managed to get everything at camp closed up/tarped up this week with the help of a friend.  Even driving hurts at times.  I can do it but in town, I feel every single bump and crack in the road straight to my back.  It's also frustrating knowing it's hunting season and I can't get out there to hunt this year.  I had originally planned on going deer hunting for the first time this fall.  That's not happening now.


----------



## Dmorency

Recovery can be a slow, hang in there, before you know it you will be doing cart wheels.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dmorency said:


> Recovery can be a slow, hang in there, before you know it you will be doing cart wheels.



That's kinda what got me in this predicament I'm in.  lol  According to witnesses I did a cartwheel after bouncing off that woman's car and landed in the next lane.  If I charged everyone who wanted to see my back this summer $5 per person, I'd be rich.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a rough night last night. The ole built in barometer in my back kicked into high gear resulting in severe muscle spasms. I went to bed at 10 pm and the last time I saw the time was 2:30am. When I saw it again the clock read 5:20am. That's the only sleep I got as I was in so much pain in my back. My blood thinner also causes cramping and numbness in my limbs. I could really feel it last night.


----------



## Galvatron

Hey big boy Brian did my gift arrive??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing yet.  

So physio is knocking the hell out of me.  What seems like a simple little workout turns into sheer hell for me right now.  Here's a few examples of the simple exercises they have me doing:

-hold a large yoga ball between my back and a wall and roll up and down ten times.  
-use a long elastic band wrapped once around a doorhandle and pull back ten times.
-10 minutes on a recumbent bike(this one is alright because it's more of a leg workout.)

Today, he had me lay on my back with my knees bent up.  All I had to do was take a deep breath in and exhale slowly focusing all my energy on my abs.  I did this three times.  Been paying for it ever since.  My abs are in complete pain.  The therapist told me he knows it will be a looooooong recovery because basically the doctors filleted me like a fish and all my stomach muscles are in two now.  

Some days are a struggle to move.  This morning, I had hopes of a good day then the pain set in as soon as I moved an inch.  By the time I walked ten feet I was ready to sit down.  Even laying down at night is painful since as soon as I lay down my legs and arms start to tingle and get numb.


----------



## Av8r3400

Have you tried a TENS unit for the back spasms?  

My back spasms (laughable compared to your's, I'm sure) are greatly reduced by using one.  I have [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007TOJ948?keywords=tens&qid=1445391747&ref_=sr_1_4&s=hpc&sr=1-4"]this[/ame] one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was thinking of getting something like that. I'm at the point where I'll try anything. It's so bad sometimes that I can only sit in my chair with a heating pad on my back for hours and as long as I don't move I'm alright. The second I move an inch the fire lights in my back and I'm almost in tears. Been a lot of those lately.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I saw my doc this week.  He changed my pain meds for something stronger since most days it's like bringing a knife to a gun fight.  He also order a slew of tests along with referrals to specialists for my liver and spine.

Physio is continuing to do a number on me and I haven't quite decided if it's a good thing or bad thing at this point.  As the swelling in my back continues to go down, the pain increases and my endurance decreases.  I'm worried now since I'm losing feeling from the waist down and my feet are constantly burning and tingling.  My walking has gone from a turtles pace to a snail's pace.  I was getting by fine before with my cane even for longer distances. (to me, any longer distance is anything more than 50 feet).  Now, I'm back down to 10-20 feet with my cane.  It takes me five minutes to get down a flight of 10 steps.  Not doing so great now.

I had inherited my deceased gramma's walker as a backup if I needed it for longer distances.  We went out yesterday and purchased a new one as they were on sale.  This one is more suited to my height.  I used it today since I had to go to the hospital to pick up copies of my xrays.  The walker will surely come in handy now since it appears as the swelling in my back is getting better, my legs are beginning to give out on me.

My apologies for boring everyone with this.  Just getting very frustrated and it is going to be a looooong winter sitting at home in pain barely able to move.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Small victory today in the battle. I went to court to fight the charge resulting from the accident. When I got there i spoke with the prosecutor and was informed that the charge was being dropped. Guess they weren't wanting to open up a huge can of worms by pursuing it. 

As for health it's been status quo. I'm still in a constant state of pain which is controlled by meds. I'm waiting to hear back from my doc regarding an xray and ultrasound I had last week. I'm averaging 3-4 times a week going to work out in the gym plus 3 times a week physio. My back isn't getting any better and I walk with a walker most of the time now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And the battle continues.  I've been going to the gym 3-4 days a week and doing a whole battery of exercises recommended by physio.  There's a large indoor track where I go which surrounds an Olympic size pool as well as some fitness rooms and a hot tub and sauna.  

My typical day now includes getting the kiddies off to school then heading to the gym for an hour or so followed by physio most days.  Some days, I feel as though I could run a marathon.  Other days, I can barely stand and feel like my legs will give out on me at any moment.  I often have a burning sensation in my legs and a tingling feeling in my feet.  I can't sit for long.  I can't stand for long.  I have to plan my trips down stairs now as I want to avoid my legs giving out on me half way up the stairs.

I'm trying to stay positive though and keep as active as I can.  The cold temperature is really taking a toll on my back some days.  The pain meds are helping but it's a question of whether or not I want to be in a state of pain and be alert or reduce the pain by taking pain meds prescribed as needed and be buzzed out.  I tried on friday to go the day without pain medication.  I was able to function somewhat for the first part of the day until my legs gave out on me and I could barely stand.  Physio is thinking that I may have long lasting nerve damage now going to my legs.  

Still better than the alternative I guess.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've taken the word "Pain" to a whole new level over the past while.  It's not that "Damn it, I stubbed my toe" pain.  It's more of an aching numbness and tingling sensation I get in my legs when I've overdone it with my back.  It's a whole new experience loosing feeling in my legs.  I can still move them but walking is done in short distances when they get like this.  I had to drive 3 hours this morning to go deal with a rental property then drive three hours back this evening.  That alone would have been enough to do me in but I ended up clearing some stuff out of the garage there and loading it into the back of the truck.  When I overdo it now I lose feeling and function in my legs then I quickly lose the ability to walk more than a few feet unasisted. 

I stopped a couple times to stretch on the way down but I knew on the way back if I stopped anywhere and got out I may have collapsed and not been able to get back into the truck.  So in this case, I just kept driving with the cruise control on and minimizing the amount I moved my legs.  

This is what gets depressing some times.  It's the frustrating part of this battle.


----------



## MrLiberty

I know about muscle spasms, and until last month I suffered terribly at night with them.  A friends of mine has the same problem, but he told me he was taking something over the counter that had quinine in it.  I found it at Rite Aid it's called Hylands Leg Cramp PM w/Quinine.  It has helped with my legs and back.  I also found that tonic water has quinine in it so I have been drinking that too.  

Hope it helps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll have to look into that. I was wide awake at 5am with bad leg cramps. I can barely walk ten feet without almost collapsing 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

been awake for 2 weeks now with chest infection....thought of you Brian and just felt i have nothing to complain of.

But then i had the coughing fits ,flem,back spasms ect i thought fuck it lets join the club and have a good moan....fuck the fact the world is screwed with shit i just fancy a good moan.

Brian i think we are now true old farts within the forum

God bless us all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That sucks. Hate chest infections.  Yep. We're a bunch of old farts. 

Just finished morning church service and potluck lunch. I'm heading home to rest.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I see the family doc tomorrow and an orthopedic surgeon next week.  We find out then what the plan is for my back and what the long term prognosis is.  Xrays showed the bones are healed but possible disc damage.  Some days I can barely stand.  Other days I'm alright.  My back is in a constant state of pain all the time.  But the new development over the past couple weeks is the random loss of feeling in my legs and feet.   When that happens walking 10 feet is about all I can do without my legs almost giving out on me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I got the results of the liver ultrasound today.  It wasn't the best news I've had.  They found pockets of blood in my liver which are most likely left over from the accident.  If left untreated for very long the outcome is not good.  I'll just leave it at that.  The doctor was fully expecting me to be having numbness in my legs and feet as this is a sign of nerve damage in my back due to the trauma I endured.  He said that if I start getting the same feeling in "other areas" below my waste to get my butt to emerg right away.

So all in all I'm not out of the woods yet and have to be extra cautious.


----------



## Leni

So what do the doctors plan to do about the pockets of blood?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Leni said:


> So what do the doctors plan to do about the pockets of blood?



Family doc thinks that they'll try to go in with a long needle and basically try to suck it out.  But we'll have to wait and see what the surgeon says.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been six months now since the accident. I just had my wife take a few pictures of the bruising on my back. You can still see the tire track. The picture doesn't do a good job showing the bruising. It's been one hell of a journey so far. 







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunsrus

I'm sorry to learn of this and I hope your wife makes a full recovery. Modern science can do almost anything and I'd like to think your spouse can get over this.

By the way...

  I'd like t'write in redneck, on account o' this hyar thread  is about a redneck.  Shet mah mouth! ah's usin' a website called th'  dialeckizer t'translate whut ah's writin'. Tell me whut yo' reckon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My wife is fine. Lol. I was the one in a bad accident this past summer. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's been six months now since the accident. I just had my wife take a few pictures of the bruising on my back. You can still see the tire track. The picture doesn't do a good job showing the bruising. It's been one hell of a journey so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Brian you have come a long way since this and again i like many am so proud of you,you have done little moaning and have taken great steps in your recovery your family are so lucky to have you.

I would like to thank your wife for taking great care of you,she is 1 in a million and you are damn lucky to have found her in life...thank you Mrs Brian for taking good care of someone that is very dear to us all at FF.

Merry Christmas Brian to you and all your family.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!  Yes, I do have a great wife.  She's been so awesome and supportive through everything I've been through.  I try not to bitch and moan too much since I know it will do no good.  For example.  I just went out for a few last minute stocking stuffers for my wife tonight.  Halfway through walking through the store my legs started to give out on me and I began losing feeling in my feet.  Yes, it sucks, but I focused on my wife and children and that gave me the strength to keep pushing forward.  

I realize that I will have good days and bad days and I've accepted that.  That's the biggest part of starting to heal.  

Medically, I've already mentioned the issues with my legs.  Of course, my back is finished right now.  The more I try to do, the more my back tightens up and burns.  And that in turn transfers around my right side through the rib I broke right into my liver area then that starts burning as well.  I just got a call today from the surgeon who did the original surgery when the accident occurred.  He's already seen the results of the ultrasound I recently had on my liver and has pretty much indicated he's going to have to go back in with a long needle and attempt to drain off the pockets of fluid that remain on my liver.  I hope they can do something about it since it feels as though someone gave me a good solid punch in the ribs.  But, I keep plugging forward since I know there are others out there in way worse shape than me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well. At least I made it through Christmas without a trip to the hospital. I've been in increasing pain from the fluid build up in my liver. The doctor I was surprised to see in January for this informed me that he was the oncall surgeon at emerg between Christmas and new years. I was strongly advised that if the pain became too much to go see him at emerg. So that's the plan for today. 

I may end up in day surgery today. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I'm in for a rough day here. Already at emergency. The doctor has ordered an ultrasound and CT scan to see what's going on with my liver. Then depending on the results I may be in for surgery later today. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

Thanks for keeping us up to date with your situation, Brian.  We can't do much but keep you in our thoughts and prayers but
know that you do at least have that from a lot of people here on FF.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Thoughts and prayers from Alaska Brian!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> Thoughts and prayers from Alaska Brian!



And the same from Virginia.

Jim


----------



## 300 H and H

And prayers form Iowa as well.

Hang tough, you will make it. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'm still at the hospital. We're getting somewhere. They've determined that my liver needs to be drained but they can't do it because of the blood thinner. So I need to get a scan on my legs first to see if I can stop the thinner then come back in a couple days to get the procedure done. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Hang in there Brian, we are pulling for you


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. What a battle dealing with  multiple injuries when fixing one means impacting another. I just had a scan of both legs. We're waiting now to see if I can stop the thinners. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Made some progress today. I'm home now. They were debating on admitting me for observation as they were concerned about the blood clot if they stop the thinner. The scan didn't show a clot so they felt safe stopping the thinner for a few days so they can safely drain the liver. I go back Tuesday for more testing. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Round 2 this week at emergency. Blood work. Ultrasound. And surgery to drain the liver. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

So sorry to hear all this Brian, hopefully this will be the last of the problems and a new year will be the start of new things.

Your in my thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. This is a bump in the road. The liver couldn't heal properly due to the blood thinner. It's a fine balance. Keep control of the blood clot and take longer for the liver to heal or risk the clot traveling to my lungs/heart in order to repair the liver. It took six months to get to this stage. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Just remember the liver is very forgiving and heals well given time, i pray this is the final hurdle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So do I. But I have a feeling I'm not done yet. Once this battle is done I'm scheduled for an mri in a couple weeks for my back. That'll determine if I need surgery to repair nerve damage. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I am back in the hospital at least for tonight. They are concerned that the liver is still bleeding after 6 months. So I'm scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Your going to be just fine Brian i know it,God would have taken you during your accident if he did not have a higher purpose for you,you have inspired me this year with your courage,give a good looking nurse a glance from Galvi

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hope you're right. The damage to my liver was pretty extensive. Level 4 laceration with level 6 being fatal. I have to be extremely careful. One thing that has been tossed around is the possibility of a transplant down the road. I'll do what I have to in order to still be here with my wife and children 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm a hurting unit. OMG. I have a drainage tube inserted into my liver. So far 825ml of fluid drained out. I'll have the tube shoved in me for a week or so.  It hurts to move. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

In case anyone is wondering, I'm doing alright. They are keeping me in overnight again for observation but said I'm doing great. IV just came out. If the drainage is barely anything overnight they plan on removing the tube in my stomach and I can go home. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Thats great news Brian.....you impress me every time with your bravery.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll be spending new years in the hospital. The doctor didn't like the looks of the color of discharge coming from my liver. They sent a sample to the lab

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'll be spending new years in the hospital. The doctor didn't like the looks of the color of discharge coming from my liver. They sent a sample to the lab
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I bet Rusty would drink it

Sorry Brian i could not help myself....i am here to keep you company for new years...lets rock baby.


----------



## Galvatron

Love and best wishes to all treating you Brian....Thank you guys....dont give up the day job.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoA-HVnZM94[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Sucks for sure. I'll have to have a drainage bag for a couple of months as well. Looks like no pool or sauna at the gym for a while. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Between me and you Brian i have some issues to be taken a look at, have a whole lot of shit tests lined up for the new year(holiday fling in tezzmania lol) but i have taken inspiration from you, don't piss and moan just do and get on, i thank you for that Sir.

So..as i can drink whiskey and you clearly can't would you like me to have a few for you??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care of yourself. That's what I'm doing. This is the first time in a long time we had no kids for a week. I surely didn't think I'd be spending it like this. 

One day at a time. It's all I can do. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I cant think of a single week when me and my wife have had it alone...cant even think of a weekend you lucky git....most we had is maybe 10 nights in 20 odd years.....i must be doing it wrong hahahahahahaha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It just worked out that way. Her kids gone to their dad's for the week. Mine gone to visit his mother. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

How are the children coping Brian as this kind of shit can really be hard on them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Actually. They are doing quite well. They don't know I'm in the hospital this time around. I'll be home before they get back. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Thats good Brian...and your wife? sorry i forget her name.....me bad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a couple pictures. Yes. All that fluid was built up in my liver. That drained out in 20 minutes 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Jeez Brian that is one serious bag of juice...no wonder your back is doing so bad carrying all that shit around....looks like a bag of Obama verbal 

Makes me feel bad abusing my liver tonight but can we share....this one belongs to Murph but i will happily get another glass.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know. And I had twice that amount in my lungs before. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

just burnt my hand juggling hot pans ...shit i grabbed the wrong one and now i have a damaged drinking hand


----------



## Galvatron

So tell me why my hand is in ice ....hows the Hospital food....and do the nurses look like the English ones??

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxwE9DnszjA[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Just see in the new year with the great Canadian Bryan Adams live on the BBC performing in London.....had to laugh...they done the count down...

10 9 8 7 ect

all the fireworks went shit to hell for 10 min or so and then the BBC put up this message...


MAY CONTAIN FLASHING IMAGES.....

TO FUCKING LATE !!!!!



HAPPY NEW YEAR BRIAN


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy new year dean

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's a couple pictures. Yes. All that fluid was built up in my liver. That drained out in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




Holy cow!!

You are in the best place right now, dear.
Let them do their work and soon you'll be back home with your lady love and kids.

Onward and upward as they say.

Big love and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks Brian...how you doing??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was the first bag. It filled a second time. I'm sore. But it's a lot of pressure off my liver. Doing things like coughing or yawning hurt like crazy. I was moving around pretty good all day. Now the back is acting up and I can barely move. Waiting for the nurse to bring me pain medication. I may not even see new year. I'm sure it will still be 2016 when I wake up in the morning. I can celebrate then. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I have stayed up all night for you...no moaning you big old gay Canadian pussy

Brian you have done us proud...i can sleep knowing you are ok. 

can i sleep??


----------



## Galvatron

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcjzHMhBtf0[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good night Dean. I'm hurting right now. I'm fine for a bit then all of a sudden my back starts having spasms and my liver starts burning. Not a great way to spend new years. I'm just waiting for pain meds. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Starting to settle down for me. That was one hell of a flare up. I feel bad for the poor guy in the bed next to me. He just had his pancreas removed yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Starting to settle down for me. That was one hell of a flare up. I feel bad for the poor guy in the bed next to me. He just had his pancreas removed yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



See this is why i love you so much Brian....more concerned about the guy next to you than yourself.....jeez my head hurts from the whiskey but it was fun...check in soon and give a update on how you feel today,say hi to your Neighbor for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling not bad today. I'm supposed to be getting out of here  soon. Just waiting on the doctor and homecare nursing to be set up. 

I did pretend that I was raising a shot glass when I took my pain meds last night. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Not to bad is good enough for me,,,get home and relax you deserve it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm just waiting for them to set up homecare. Seeing as its January 1st it may be harder for them to do that. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was sprung free around 4 yesterday. They were able to arrange for someone to come by today to check on my bandages etc. I've quickly discovered that I can't lay on my right side anymore. 

Physio is going to be a whole new process when I go back since I don't know how I'll be laying on my stomach. Time will tell. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome home Brian, why would you want to lay face down?? stargazing is more fun.

Rest up and do not rush things,we can play leapfrog another day.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I was sprung free around 4 yesterday. They were able to arrange for someone to come by today to check on my bandages etc. I've quickly discovered that I can't lay on my right side anymore.
> *
> Physio is going to be a whole new process* when I go back since I don't know how I'll be laying on my stomach. Time will tell.


Stick with it and do what they tell you to do and you will be ready to walk the Camino with us this summer


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Only time I have to lay face down is for physio to work on my back. It's slow going. One day at a time. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Like most people some days are harder than others for me. I was doing good for a couple months getting stronger every day despite being in pain. I was going to the gym. Physio three times a week. Getting to a point where I almost didn't need medication for pain. Then Christmas came and went and I was knocked back down to a new low of barely being able to move. 

Sure it feels good to have less pressure on my liver but I'm struggling with being in constant pain from the time I open my eyes till I  fall asleep at night. My right rib cage feels broken and every muscle from my ribs to my hip burn. Not to mention my back. Yes. This sucks. Hate waking up in so much pain at 4am getting back to sleep is next to impossible 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling good today. Sore. But good. I hadn't been to the gym since December 21st due to genuinely feeling like crap. Come to find out I was carrying over a liter of fluid on my liver. Since I had no other appointments I decided to take a chance and head back to the gym. I walked 2 kms on the track, did some light weights then another 20 minutes on the step machine. Felt good to get back into it even though I had to forgo the pool and sauna due to the drainage bag. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Feeling good....thats damn good news Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling good these days has taken a whole new meaning. Lol. My worst pain day before the accident was way better than my best day now. I've had to lower my standards quite a bit to what I now can call a good day. But I still consider myself lucky to be here. Not many people can say that they got run over by a jeep, broke their back in 6 places, had their liver almost cut in half, survived having 1.5 liters of fluid on the lungs, and walked out of the hospital 3 weeks later. 

I saw a specialist this morning for the liver drain. With the amount of fluid still coming out into the bag it's looking like I may be in line for a scope surgery to have a stint inserted going from the liver to the bladder. If that doesn't work then a more intense surgery may be required where they would open me up again like a can of sardines and attempt to repair it that way. 

One day at a time. It's been a hell of a journey so far. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. My day started waaaaay to early when the alarm clock sounded at 2:30am. I had a mid night mri scheduled to look at my back and try to figure out why my legs and feet are burning /tingling most of the time. I'll be a fine mess if they end up doing surgery on my back. I'm most likely going to be going to be getting a scope surgery to insert a stint in my liver. If that doesn't work it'll be under the knife for me. They'll have to do a major surgery on my liver to try and repair the damage as apparently it's not healing after 7 months. 

It all gets depressing after a while. Some days it's harder to stay strong. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yawn. My day started waaaaay to early when the alarm clock sounded at 2:30am. I had a mid night mri scheduled to look at my back and try to figure out why my legs and feet are burning /tingling most of the time. I'll be a fine mess if they end up doing surgery on my back. I'm most likely going to be going to be getting a scope surgery to insert a stint in my liver. If that doesn't work it'll be under the knife for me. They'll have to do a major surgery on my liver to try and repair the damage as apparently it's not healing after 7 months.
> 
> It all gets depressing after a while. Some days it's harder to stay strong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Continued thoughts and prayers always for you, Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Just seems like there's no end in sight. How I would love to be able to get back to work and not have an endless round of specialist appointments. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I'll have this drainage bag for a while. It's not draining enough to require immediate surgery but it's not slowing down. Seeing as I have the thing permanently attached to me my awesome wife hauled out her sewing machine today and made a nice little pouch for it to both protect it and keep my skin from becoming irritated from the constant rubbing every time I move. It's flannel so soft and easy on the skin. That's the closest thing she had to  camouflage. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Hey Guy!  As long as you are on the right side of the grass.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. I have to keep telling myself that. Everything I'm going through is better than the alternative. If I didn't feel pain I wouldn't be here for my wife and children. So I can either whine about being in constant pain or embrace it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Oh go ahead and whine.  We'll listen to you.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Oh go ahead and whine.  We'll listen to you.



No we won't.  

Honestly man, I feel for you.  I've had my health problems in the last 12 months or so.  They were all fairly trivial but they just seemed to come one after the other.  Every time I started to feel down I thought of you and I told myself that if you can handle what you're going through, I can surely handle my little shit!!!!  There!!!  You never knew that you were an inspiration ... did you??? 

Luck bro'.  Keep fighting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I  know I'm not alone and others here are going through their own issues. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm due for another liver ultrasound this week. Hopefully it confirms what I'm suspecting. I've had a drainage bag attached to me for a month now. Over the past three days the draining has basically stopped. Before they can remove the tube and stitch the opening shut they have to confirm there's nothing left in there to drain. I'm due for some good news for a change. Then I can get back to the gym and hit it hard to get better. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drainage bag is still attached at least for another two weeks. I'm finally at the point where I can start to walk for a few minutes without a cane or walker. It's slow going of course and I'm sure a snail would win in a race. But it's progress 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So we decided to up the anti at physio yesterday. I  had been walking good laps at the gym using a walker. So we decided to try the treadmill not holding on. It didn't go well. I was walking at a snails pace without holding onto anything. I only lasted four minutes before my back was on fire and I nearly collapsed from the pain. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a follow-up with the liver specialist yesterday for the drainage bag. I was already limited to what I could do before the bag. Now it's even more limited. 

Basically he said it's time to get more serious since the thing is still draining bile after a month. What getting serious means first doing a dye scan where they inject dye through the drain going into my side and see where it's coming from in my liver. Depending on the results they can either go in via scope to insert a stint or I'd have to go for a more extensive surgery where they'd basically remove the bad part of the liver and let it regenerate. I'm not looking forward to that since it means traveling to southern Ontario for most likely a week or more to get it done. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for my weekly whining about everything. Some days are a real struggle to walk. The back basically is what it is. It's not getting any better and my daily mobility and endurance is limited. I can only handle sitting in a vehicle for an hour max before the pain sets in. Most nights it's a hassle to get myself into bed. Once I'm there I don't dare move an inch. By 3am I am wide awake in pain. Some nights I manage to fall back asleep. Other nights I'm out to the chair in the living room. I had the mri mid January. I'm waiting to get in to see the back specialist this week. Some days I get a flare up where my legs start burning and I lose feeling in my feet. When this happens I almost collapse. 

Then there's my liver. I had a CT scan to get a current image of the liver and see another specialist for that this week. They will be injecting dye into the drain to see where it's going inside. That will determine if I have scope surgery here or if I have to go to southern Ontario for a major liver surgery. It's getting harder to stay positive 



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Time for my weekly whining about everything. Some days are a real struggle to walk. The back basically is what it is. It's not getting any better and my daily mobility and endurance is limited. I can only handle sitting in a vehicle for an hour max before the pain sets in. Most nights it's a hassle to get myself into bed. Once I'm there I don't dare move an inch. By 3am I am wide awake in pain. Some nights I manage to fall back asleep. Other nights I'm out to the chair in the living room. I had the mri mid January. I'm waiting to get in to see the back specialist this week. Some days I get a flare up where my legs start burning and I lose feeling in my feet. When this happens I almost collapse.
> 
> Then there's my liver. I had a CT scan to get a current image of the liver and see another specialist for that this week. They will be injecting dye into the drain to see where it's going inside. That will determine if I have scope surgery here or if I have to go to southern Ontario for a major liver surgery. It's getting harder to stay positive
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


At least you're still looking at the grass from the *green* side; not much, maybe, but IMO better than the alternative.  Hang
in there.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's getting harder to stay positive
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



You need to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know. Just frustrating juggling all the medical appointments on a weekly basis. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

For what it's worth I will be praying for you.


----------



## Leni

just remember that you are on the right side of the grass and there are those who love you and depend on you.


----------



## Doc

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.   Like PG and others said you really need to work at staying positive. Find something in the day to be positive about.   It is a long slippery slope to depression and once there it is like mud that sucks you further in; making it near impossible to get out.   You'll have to work to stay out of that muck but it will be so worth it.    Good luck.


----------



## Leni

That is so true.  Depression runs in my family.  Hard as it is try to stay positive.  Do you have a pet?  If not getting one may help you.  Cats are very affectionate and not too big.  My Siamese would play fetch and walk on a leash.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks everyone.  I'm taking all the right steps to recovery as far as I can tell.  I currently do physio three times a week, see 2 specialists as well as my family doctor, have homecare nursing coming to my house twice a week to change the dressings on my liver drain, and I just signed up to a specialized pain management program.  Some days it's hard to stay positive when I'm in pain.  Currently, I'm on 2-3 percocets a day to help with the pain.

When the weather changes I can sure feel it.  Two days ago, it was -3C.  Yesterday it dropped to -25C and today it climbed back to -8C.  If nothing else I can always get a job as a weather forcaster.  No need for fancy computers and probes.  Today is another rough day.  I was wide awake at 4am in pain so I opted to move to the chair in the living room.  To describe the pain, picture taking a hammer and slamming it over and over into the same spot on your spine.  After doing that, take a read hot fire poster and trust it into the same spot.  That pretty much describes my pain most days.  Then, for good measure, wrap straps around your legs and tighten them tight enough to cut off circulation to your lower legs and feet.  

Yes, I am thankful that I'm still on the right side of the dirt.  Some days the pain is so intense that moving an inch causes a flare up.  I take it one day at a time right now.  I can't make any plans other than scheduled appointments as there are no guarantees on how I will feel.  We do have two little dogs who are enjoying having me home every day.   

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Glad to hear about your puppies.  Aren't they a joy?  They don't know why but they know that you need them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the little mutts. Marley is the longer haired one. She part min pin and dachshund. Thunder is part min pin and terrier. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a rough day that started at 11pm yesterday when I developed a fever  and sore stomach. This resulted in me being up all night. I had the dye test which show the damaged bile duct. There's a chance that scope surgery could fix it but they are leaning towards sending me to southern Ontario for a liver surgery. They have a couple options. Go in and remove the bad part of the liver and allow it to regenerate or basically inject a Chemical to kill the bad part of the liver

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

What does you wife and children have to say about all of this?  After all what ever you decide will affect them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No concerns there. My wife is behind me 100%.  No decision has been made yet on how to repair the liver. That's up to the doctor and specialist to decide. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Is the liver issue due to the accident?   Best wishes for getting it fixed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes.  In the accident, I had a level 4 laceration of the liver as well as a small laceration of the spleen.  They were able to save the spleen but the liver apparently had a bile duct damaged.  So basically, if I didn't have a drainage bag and hose inserted into the liver right now, the liver would basically fill up with pockets of bile and there would be a serious risk of reduced liver function.  Just a side note, a level 4 laceration of the liver is very serious as level 6 is fatal.

So where does that leave me?  Well, they could just forget about me and I live the rest of my life with a tube hanging out of my side to drain the bile or they can do one of three things I'm told.  

1.  They could try a scope surgery where they insert a stint in the bile duct to connect it to the other end of the duct.  The scan yesterday showed that they could only find one end of the bile duct so I don't see that working.

2.  They somehow isolate the section of liver that contains the bile duct and basically inject something to kill it.

3.  Major surgery! Where they open me up and basically remove the section of liver that contains the bile duct then close me back up.  

It's all a waiting game right now since the doctor here wants to get a second opinion on what to do.  He's consulting with the best liver surgeons in the country on what to do.  If it's option two or three I will be sent to southern ontario for surgery.

With all that being said, I'm doing alright but definately not out of the woods yet.  I have the ongoing issues with my back and even though the latest mri showed the bones have healed nicely I did sustain a tremendous amount of blunt force trauma to the muscles and tendons in my back.  When they become aggravated, they swell and affect the nerves going to my legs and feet.  I have the ongoing issues with my liver which I discussed earlier.  Walking for extended periods is a struggle.  By extended periods I mean anything more than 100ft.  I walk with a cane or walker most of the time though I have been working on being able to walk for extended periods without any form of support.

It's definitely frustrating to not be able to do half the things I used to be able to do.  I think the hard part is the unknown.  One day I feel fine and can do things.  The next day I can barely stand without being in pain.


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> ... One day I feel fine and can do things.  The next day I can barely stand without being in pain.


Dragonfly Lady has fibromyalgia and several bad discs.  Nothing nearly as bad as your problems but as a result she is
limited in what she can do.  She too has days where she can do whatever and then the next major pain.  What we have noticed
is that those days definitely come in pairs, with the pain day coming right after the 'whatever' day.  If she does only about
half of what she believes she can do on those good days, she
doesn't have nearly as much pain the next day.

If your days match up as hers do the same stop-while-you're-ahead thing might help make the next day be a
lot less painful.  Just a thought.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Sounds allot like my life. I have a flare up and I'm down for the count for two days. Then it improves and I go from dragging my feet with a walker to walking almost semi normal without support. Yesterday was a good day. I barely used the cane. Now. It's almost 3am and I can feel the legs and feet tingling. The back is so sore I have a hard time getting comfy. 

I think part of my issue is I try to avoid taking percs at night before bed since I don't want to depend on them.

I hope dragonfly lady is able to feel better soon. For me, yes, the broken bones caused issues. But those are healed. It's the remaining damaged muscles and nerves that are the problem. Hell. How many people can say that they survived being thrown into a vehicle head first then ran over by someone doing highway speed. That's bound to do some serious damage.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I've stumbled across something by accident on friday when I went to refill a prescription for my pain meds.  First, the bad news.  They couldn't refill it as there was not another refill on file from the doctor.  I don't see him again till march 7th.  So it's either I go sit in emerg for hours to see a doctor for a two week script for my pain med(percocet), or I try an over the counter pain reliever to tide me over to the 7th.  Then I remembered that I had some equate muscle and back pain relief pills at home from last year before the accident.  I decided to try once in place of the percocet at my next pill time.  

SUCCESS!!!  I felt way better.  Rather than rush to a decision based on just one pill, I decided to substitute both percs yesterday and this morning with the over the counter med.  Last night was the first night in days I slept through the night in bed and didn't wake up in pain.  I haven't barely needed the cane yesterday and today.  I went to the pharmacy to speak with a pharmacist to see if this would be a good choice.  He agreed with me.  I did have concerns with switching to this med as the warnings all indicated to avoiding it if you have liver problems.  And we all know what kind of liver problems I've been having.  The pharmasist basically told me that if my liver can handle breaking down the percocet and distributing it to the body then this med should be no problem since the liver is partially responsible for distributing all the meds a person takes to the body.  Plus, my body was most likely building a tolerance to the percocets which isn't a good thing.  

So I've found a good pain med that works and makes my back feel twice as good as it did on the percocet.  There's still quite a bit of stiffness there but the sharp pain is gone for now.  This is HUGE for me as I almost feel well enough to do pretty much any activity right now.  I don't want to push it though as this could be short-lived.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That's GREAT news!

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The back is feeling better but I can sure understand those who are trying to get off the oxys after being on them for years. I feel better but wow. The shakes. Couldn't get settled last night in bed. Tossing and turning. Still ended up on the chair but at least I slept. Taking this new med is working so far. Feels like someone took the hot knife out of the middle of my back. All that's left are the sore muscles. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spoke too soon. Been having fast onset fever for 5 days. I'm back at emergency with a climbing fever. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

I know you have been through the mill so I'm keeping you at the top of my prayer list.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is more precaution considering everything I've been through. I'd hate to sit at home and find out later there's something wrong with my liver

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They aren't messing around. 7 viles of blood. Urine. Iv with antibiotics. Xray. And CT scan all in 2 hrs. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well. Looks like I'm back in the hospital for a bit. Bad infection and low white blood count. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Best wishes for getting back home soon Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feel fine now other than being exhausted from lack of sleep. I'm still waiting to see if they are admitting me to a bed upstairs. 

I guess they're waiting to see the results of this mornings blood work. Having experience in dealing with the liver with one of the kids I work with has taught me to not mess around with it. If left too long it could lead to liver failure. 
Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I'm admitted again to the hospital. More of a precaution as they took a sample of the bile coming out and it showed live bacteria meaning infection. I'm getting rather tired of being in the hospital. But I know it's for the best. They gave me some strong antibiotics via IV. Things are improving. Hopefully I can go home tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 H and H

Glad the Doctors are on top of that infection..

Hang in there, it will get better. You have spring and summer to look forward to.. 

I just found out the man who had owned the 80's bike I bought was killed in a snowmobile accident. He didn't fasten his chin strap, and his helmet was thrown clear in when the ski of the sled was caught in a culvert at about 60mph. The head injuries were to great..

Every time last summer I rode that bike, I think I thought of you, and what your dealing with after your accident. Now I am not sure what I will do with it. This stuff is just to real.. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't blame the bike for anything.  Sorry to hear about his  accident. 

I had a goldwing I sold a few years ago to a guy down the street. That winter he slammed into the back of a truck on his snowmobile. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They sprung me free today with strong oral antibiotics.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> They sprung me free today with strong oral antibiotics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Good news!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> They sprung me free today with strong oral antibiotics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This sucks. With infection comes discharge. The tube going into my side moves a bit with every breath. Now that there's infection there the area is crusted up a bit prohibiting the tube from moving. So now every deep breath creates a burning pulling sensation in my side. If it's not one thing it's another. Oh well. Tis what it is. 

One thing that irritates the hell out of me though is when I run into someone I haven't seen in a while and they immediately say "you're looking good. Are you back at work yet?" I don't know why but that pisses me off. Like common......I'm walking with a freaking walker. I've got a drain bag and I'm waiting for surgery. I go to physio 3 times a week. I see two specialists regularly as well as my family doctor. And I will be starting a six week pain management program in a few weeks. Do I look like I'm ready for work?  Ugh. Gets frustrating. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fast forward a couple weeks and I'm not doing so great. It all started February 17th. I started feeling sick at 10pm. Spent the night in the bathroom  (use your imagination )  I went for a scheduled dye test where they injected dye into my liver to see where the bile duct is. They only saw one end of it. I was sick till Saturday afternoon. Fast forward to Tuesday and a sudden onset of fever sent me to the hospital where I was admitted for two days on iv antibiotics. They sent me home with a strong script. The script ran out last week. The next day I began feeling sick again. That's lasted on and off till now accompanied by the runs. Once again I started feeling sick at supper time. 12 trips to the bathroom and three explosions with my head in a bucket later I'm starting to get worried. Most symptoms I've had point to liver problems. [emoji37] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Just some advice:
 Seriously - not joking at all because what  you have going is very SERIOUS - But you have to pitch a bitch with the powers that be. Your Doctors , the hospital, whoever, DO what ever it takes. If you are to sick to do it yourself get whoever in your in your family (the more the better) is the meanest  to really get on the doctors, etc. Do whatever it takes.
 Doctors & hospitals get complacent. I  don't like the term "be your own advocate" but that's what it takes. Keep after them.
 All the best.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh trust me. I'm on it. I've been to the walk in. To emerge. On the phone with both the family doctor and specialist here. When they gave me the name of the surgeon I was referred to I was on the phone with that office looking for answers. 

Now I can understand what my kid from work went through. He's been getting sudden fevers and sickness just like me. He's 13 and on the list for his second liver transplant. 

I pretty much know what the outcome is going to be with mine. Sadly it's a waiting game and all I can do is bitch and complain to everyone involved with my case. 

So yesterday I was feeling feverish but didn't have a temperature. Today. I felt fine all morning. After my son's appointment I began having a chill. I went home to check and discovered my temperature was very low. Beginning stages of hypothermia type of low. I quickly put on a couple sweaters and wrapped up in a blanket. It's been fine since. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

.....and the saga continues....

After I saw the family doc last monday he said if I get sick again to call his office and he'd send over a new script for antibiotics.  Well, guess who got sick again that night.  Yep.  I'm now back on a heavy dose of antibiotics to kill the infection in my liver.  No fever since restarting the antibiotic.

but......

I started noticing bloating in the liver area on Thursday much like it was before the drain was inserted.  Also, the amount of fluid discharge had reduced to almost a trickle.  Pretty easy to figure out what happened.  The liver became infected.  The drain tube inside me got plugged with a thick sludge.  And everything started backing up inside.  So I mentioned it to my nurses that come every tuesday and friday.  They contacted my liver doctor right away who ordered a saline flush to back flush the drain tube inside me.  So now I have the nurses coming on a daily basis to flush the line.  This is almost as fun as having diarhea.  Seems like every day is a new battle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I got good news and bad news today. First the good news. I'm scheduled for a scope at the end of the month to finally get a clear picture of what's happening in the liver. 
Now the bad news. Turns out the boating in my stomach area isn't the liver. I've got another issue to deal with. Since they basically had to gut me from the ribcage to my wasteline my stomach muscles have developed a hernia  which will eventually need to be dealt with. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I would not say the Hernia is bad news Brian....at least you now know the problem and it can and will be dealt with.

Continued prayers in your quest to getting back to full health.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's not overly terrible and could be a lot worse I guess. Just seems like every time I turn a corner I've got another issue to deal with. At least I'll finally got answers after the scope. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Could be a lot worse news than a hernia.  Glad to hear they are starting to figure out some of these issues so they can be dealt with to get you back in shape.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The hernia itself wouldn't be a huge issue. It's like everything else with me. The back is in a constant state of pain. The stomach muscles were basically cut in half when they originally went in to repair the liver.  One trick to help with the back pain is to tighten up the ab muscles when I'm walking. Well, I did that and ended up with the hernia. So now physio is concentrating on my ab muscles as well. I'm going in for the scope today. It's either they are able to find both ends of the bile ducts and reconnect them with a stint or they don't find both ends and I get sent to Ontario's cesspool  (Toronto) for an extensive surgery which could include removing part of the liver. 

I'm not too worried about today's surgery. It's the unknown that worries me. I'm more scared of what they might find today. Heck. Worse case scenario is they get in there and discover that the damage is too great and I need a liver transplant because they can't fix the issue. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick update. Looks like he was able to find the bile duct and it was actually healed but was also  blocked by debris from the accident. From what I understand he sliced it open and attempted to remove the blockage. I still have the drainage bag for now as they want to see if everything is going to flow freely now. Fingers crossed that it's fixed 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a rough couple days fighting off a fever again as well as constipation which brings a whole new meaning to the word pain.  The hernia is really doing a number on my stomach. I slept a total of about three hours last night and awoke in excruciating pain due to gas build up right around the area where the hernia is located. 

Working out has come to a standstill now due to the hernia. I'm still getting a lot of discharge coming from the drain despite attempts to open up the blockage in the bile duct. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

......and the saga continues. Been feeling like crap for four days. Pain from the hernia is sometimes unbearable. Now a combination of the meds I'm on has taken a toll. I had to stop the blood thinner last week for the scope. When I was on it before everything was good. Starting back up on it triggered something and combined with the iron supplement I'm on it made me quite sick. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> ......and the saga continues. Been feeling like crap for four days. Pain from the hernia is sometimes unbearable. Now a combination of the meds I'm on has taken a toll. I had to stop the blood thinner last week for the scope. When I was on it before everything was good. Starting back up on it triggered something and combined with the iron supplement I'm on it made me quite sick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Hang in there buddy, things will get better.  Lot's of prayers on this forum for you and regardless of what many say today, prayer works.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. It just seems that this is a never ending battle and new things keep coming up. 

Good news though. Through all these latest developments my back is now slowly getting better this past week. My physiotherapists wife is also a physiotherapist with a private practice dealing solely with women who have given birth. She's taught my physiotherapist how to treat torn ab muscles. Seems to be working so far. A lot of the back problems apparently were a result of the back compensating for the pain in the abs I didn't realize I was feeling. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day another appointment. My liver specialist is stumped. The scope he tried last week had little success. In his words "you have a serious but non life threatening issue with the liver."  Question is now what to do about it. He's consulting with some of the best liver surgeons in the country to see what to do about it now. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another day another appointment. My liver specialist is stumped. The scope he tried last week had little success. In his words "you have a serious but non life threatening issue with the liver."  Question is now what to do about it. He's consulting with some of the best liver surgeons in the country to see what to do about it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Damn.   Good luck with that Brian.   Hopefully they figure it out real soon.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another day another appointment. My liver specialist is stumped. The scope he tried last week had little success. In his words "you have a serious but non life threatening issue with the liver."  Question is now what to do about it. He's consulting with some of the best liver surgeons in the country to see what to do about it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



They'll figger it out.  Obviously your doctor is smart enough to know what he does not know and knows where to go to get answers.  Things will work out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Now it's an issue of 2 options. 1. Going in and removing the bad part of the liver. 2. Injecting something to kill off the bad part of the liver. Either way. I've currently got a reduced liver function. 

One thing that did come out of this mornings appointment is that I am able to stop the blood thinner completely. 
It ran me through the ringer this week. I had no side effects for 6 months. After the scope I started it back up and some very nasty side effects began to take shape in the form of a black tar-like stool 9-10 times a day mixed with bleeding. Also feverish symptoms. After stopping the thinner those slowly went away. Now if I could just get a good night sleep I'd be happy. 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally slept straight through the past two nights. Went to service this morning and halfway through my legs began cramping and feet tingling. I was barely able to walk out of there and now it's a struggle again to make it from the living room to the kitchen. Once again I'll be out of commission for a couple days.  This is what gets VERY depressing. When I start to make some headway then have a setback. Frustrates the heck out of me and almost makes me want to give up. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

I've heard that the liver is a pretty tough organ. Mine sure must be (no joke intended) it survived my years of hard drinking. 
Talk to your Dr. about it see what he thinks.
God bless.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the thing. My liver is what it is. The doctors are dealing with it accordingly. Problem is everything else. From the ground up......first there's the blood clot which I was on a thinner for. Now that I'm not on it anymore there is increased risk of developing another clot in the future. 

Working upwards there's the liver issues. Then there's a rather large hernia about the size of a softball which will eventually get addressed. Staying on the front there is the initial cut when the accident occurred. It runs from my ribcage to my waste line. When they cut through the muscles it left a lot of scar tissue   that we're also dealing with. Moving upward there's my lungs which basically filled with fluid and needed to be drained. They weren't able to drain everything originally and small pockets of fluid remained. This means a reduced lung capacity. For the past couple weeks I've been experiencing bouts of shortness of breath where I'm going to pass out and need to sit down for a few minutes. My last chest scan showed that there's still pockets of fluid. 

Working around to the back. Some days I feel good and hardly any pain. Then it will flare up like today and I can barely move. When it flares up the muscles inflame and pinch nerves going to my legs causing cramping from the knees down and loss of feeling in my feet. 

So, in a nutshell,  that's what I'm going through. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Hang tough my friend.  As you said there are those that are a lot worse off.  It's just really hard to feel positive when you're in pain all of the time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. And accepting that I can't do half of the stuff I used to be able to do. It's hard taking it one day at a time and not knowing if I'll be able to sleep that night or if I'll be able to walk. The other day I did over 6000 steps. Today I barely made 850. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well  here we go again. I sleep good for 3-4 nights then wake up in pain at 2am with my back burning and this stupid hernia wanting to pop out of my stomach. At least I'm doing something about it. I had an orthopedic consult a couple days ago to see about getting a hernia support strap. Problem is that an off the shelf one won't work as I have the liver drain to deal with for at least a few more months. 

As the weather is getting nicer it's getting harder to just sit on my ass watching the world go by. So many things I want to do but can't do half of what I used to before the accident. People tell me to be thankful that I am alive. I am. But most days I'm just that....alive. not actually living. When there's so many things that I want to do but can't that's not living. Just existing. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmorency

Hang in there bud.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I am trying to stay positive. It's easier staying active out at camp. I managed to get a lot done today so far. The atv shed is temporarily fixed. The boat is uncovered and battery installed. I just took the boys to get us enough firewood for tonight. Next is folding a few tarps though the beer is tasting pretty good right now.   

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, this week has been a rough one so far.  Think I overdid it a bit at camp last weekend.  The legs basically gave out on me and I've been barely able to walk all week with the legs cramping and feet tingling.  It's frustrating as hell as last week I felt fine and almost felt as though I'd be able to manage at work if it wasn't for the liver drain.  I actually started walking around without the cane last week.  This week I can barely make it 10 feet without the cane for support.  Oh well, welcome to my life.  I've been basically sitting at home in pain for 3 days staring out the window.  Damn it gets depressing.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Little steps brother, little steps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Lol. That's about all I can do some day. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I had a bit of news yesterday when my doctor called me. He had been waiting to hear back from the liver surgeons in s Ontario to decide what kind of surgery I would need. There was apparently a team of specialists reviewing my case. They eventually came to the conclusion that the doctor here would remove the drain and see what happens. Let nature take its course. If it was draining 100ml of fluid a day they would operate. Because it's only draining roughly 15ml a day they want to try this first. Frustrating to say the least. I'm now 11 months into this. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Meanwhile I decided to take a picture since I took the bandages off to let the drain air out a few minutes before the nurse came.  It was starting to blister and become irritated around the drain. 







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I've been a hurting unit for a couple days. My abs have been burning from my ribs to waistline. This all due to the hernia and the muscle damage. I still can't wear a hernia belt so we tried something different by taping the area where the hernia is located. Basically take a breath in, tape the area then let out. I was surprised. It took some getting used to but it feels better now. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm glad you're getting some relief. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The relief was short lived. We pulled the tape off the next day and a thin layer of skin came with it. So now I'm dealing with that as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Oh good Lord Redneck you are going through more than anyone should ever have to. I don't know how you can. You must be a man of great courage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've just learned to laugh it off now. Good ole Murphys law. Anything that can go wrong will go wrong with me. It does get frustrating at times. Heck. Yesterday I felt not to bad so I joined the wife in some grocery shopping last night. We were only in the store for 20 minutes and I was nearly crawling by the time I got out. Knocked the hell out of me. Only thing that keeps me going sometimes is knowing there are others out there who have it way worse than me. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brian!  

There is good news.  You are eligible to join the International Old Farts Club!

Only requirement is that you have $8.00!  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/207204399/official-old-farts-club-certificate

Tell them I refered you.

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmsman38

Thinking of you Brian and the family Get well soon the best is yet to come.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fired up the electric scooter today and took it to physio since the truck was still in the shop.  Thankfully physio is only a couple blocks away.  So I am told the drain will come out next Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

That's great Brian.  One more step forward.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. I'm not entirely convinced that it will be OK though since the thing is still draining so it's delaying the inevitable. Hope I'm wrong but I may still end up on the operating table.   

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The drain hopefully comes out tomorrow. I'm still skeptical though. Waiting for the other shoe to drop. Seems like it's been one thing after another since the accident. Once the liver and drain are dealt with the next issue is the hernia which is now the size of my fist. The longer I stand the more it pops out. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hope you have good luck tomorrow!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> The drain hopefully comes out tomorrow. I'm still skeptical though. Waiting for the other shoe to drop. Seems like it's been one thing after another since the accident. Once the liver and drain are dealt with the next issue is the hernia which is now the size of my fist. The longer I stand the more it pops out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I bet ya by gosh by golly you're going to be just fine.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian i wish you all the best with the drain removal, you have come so far and just maybe this will be the start of the next steps in your recovery, i like so many here are so proud of you, yes you have your bad days but through the pain you still get your arse up each day and make each day worthy, you really do amaze me and i am sure one day all of the pain will just be a distant memory.

Your wife and children deserve respect also for all they have done through these difficult times, big hug from me to you all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks all. I'll admit that it gets very frustrating at times when I can't often predict how I'm feeling from one day to the next and whether I'll be able to walk run or just settle for crawling. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I am used to crawling ...20 years of marriage does that to you


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yes. I can relate 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We are quickly approaching the one year mark of the accident. I know I've come a long way and still have a good way to go before I consider myself healed enough to live a so called normal life. 

With that being said I'll admit that I have been struggling lately. It's been a couple weeks now that every time I close my eyes even for a second I have flashbacks of being in that hospital bed in the intensive care unit barely able to move. 

I remember the nurses putting a breathing mask on me and tying my hands to the bedrails so I couldn't take it off. I remember laying there having to go to the washroom for what felt like hours and ending up crapping myself because the nurses couldn't get there in time. I remember my mouth being so dry it felt like layers of skin were pealing off my tongue. I remember the first time trying to walk and only making it ten feet before nearly collapsing. 

Then there's the other side of the coin when I close my eyes and picture that car slamming on its brakes. I imagine me flying over the handlebars into her car. Then being run over. That's where the memory of the accident itself ends. Next thing I know I'm waking up in icu two days later with my mother and my wife asking me if I knew where I was. 

I kept asking how bad the bike was. The day after I got out of the hospital I had my wife bring me over to our friends house where the bike was sitting. I asked for a  chair and sat there looking at the bike for what seemed like hours just staring and crying. 

I also remember that first week after getting out of the hospital and going to church barely able to stand and struggling to breath due to the liter of fluid still on my lungs I remember walking 10 feet and collapsing from a lack of oxygen. 

Now I know I've come a long way but looking forward I'm seeing another setback this fall with a surgery to repair the hernia. That alone is something difficult to deal with but when you factor in the constant back pain and loss of feeling in my legs and feet I get scared of what next winter will bring. 

So it's been a long battle so far. And an emotional struggle as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

You have come a long way.  Repairing the hernia is just another step along the way.  Just think how much better you'll feel once it's been taken care.  One less problem to deal with.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian you have come so far and it is only natural your having flash backs, you are so lucky to survive a high impact on a motorcycle sadly not all do just like Luis Salom who lost his life in free practice on Friday for the moto 2 race today, he was only 24 years old....i watched live as it unfolded and it broke my heart.

The hernia i know is a pain but once fixed your quality of life will be even better and you will move further forward in your recovery...i also have a hernia and mine is on my (lets be direct here) right spermicidal cord to the bollock....i have been told the procedure is risky due to the location and if and when the surgery happens i may end up off balance walking as i could(fucking hope not ) but could end up losing the testicle.

I entrust the people that are taking care of my health like i know you do....chin up buddy at least your balls are safe....for now


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Yes. For now my balls are safe. When I get a flare up like yesterday I lose most feeling from the knees down. Thankfully it's not from the waist down. At least both heads still work. 

Just frustrating adjusting to my new reality and not being able to do stuff I used to before the accident. The starter blew in the truck yesterday. It's sitting in the driveway now and I know that before the accident I would have it out of the truck already and a new one installed. Now, I may have to call a tow to get it hauled to a garage to pay them an hr labor what I used to be able to do in 15 minutes. Ugh. That's the part I'm struggling with. Having to be at the mercy of others. I hate it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Brian my kids love being at the mercy of me sadly i dont charge the going rate

Hang in there like my bollock is


----------



## rlk

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's the part I'm struggling with. Having to be at the mercy of others. I hate it.



Brian, all of us who have been independent most of our lives hate to turn over to others what we used to be able to do ourselves.  Whether it's because of age or health though, everyone's time comes.

I have reached that time of my life as well.  Much of the time I hate it, but there are times when I appreciate being able to write a check rather than doing the work myself.  

Hang in there Brian - the best is yet to come. Bob


----------



## EastTexFrank

rlk said:


> Brian, all of us who have been independent most of our lives hate to turn over to others what we used to be able to do ourselves.  Whether it's because of age or health though, everyone's time comes.
> 
> I have reached that time of my life as well.  Much of the time I hate it, but there are times when I appreciate being able to write a check rather than doing the work myself.
> 
> Hang in there Brian - the best is yet to come. Bob



Bob, you are so right.  As I fast approach 70-years old I realize that I'm not the stud that I used to be.  I realize it but I don't usually admit it.  These days I still do all the piddling things around the place, the minor projects, but for major projects, I break out the checkbook.  

Actually, I may be a better supervisor than I ever was a worker.  No, the reason that I always did so much of the work myself is that I got really tired of the shitty work most of these contractors did.


----------



## Catavenger

rlk said:


> Brian, all of us who have been independent most of our lives hate to turn over to others what we used to be able to do ourselves. Whether it's because of age or health though, everyone's time comes.
> 
> I have reached that time of my life as well. Much of the time I hate it, but there are times when I appreciate being able to write a check rather than doing the work myself.
> 
> Hang in there Brian - the best is yet to come. Bob


 

 One day I was trying to mow my lawn and woke up face down (after having a seizure) on hot dirt. I decided soon after that that I should get a yardman.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks guys. I know that we all have our battles to deal with. Sucks getting old and not being able to do the things we used to. I just pictured it happening when I'm in my 60s or 70s. Not at 39. Oh well. Guess I should get used to it eventually 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Just remember this Brian.  You're on the right side of the grass.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's what keeps me going. I could be a heck of allot worse and there are many people worse off. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Just remember this Brian.  You're on the right side of the grass.



Leni, that's a classic.  As long as you're looking at it from the green side, it ain't all bad!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's what I keep telling myself. 

I stumbled upon a deal this morning. Someone had a fancy back brace that normally cost close to 200 listed for sale barely used. I took a look and tried it on. What a difference. I picked it up for 20 and have been wearing it all day. My back says thank you.  It's also got built in abdominal support which helps the hernia.  





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

$20 sounds like a GREAT deal. 

Glad it is helping!

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One year today.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Man.  A day you'll never forget.   Seems like it has been a Loooonnnnnggggg year.   I bet doubly long for you with all you've had to go through.  Best wishes for a much better year this year.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian what a awful year you have been through but on the flip side you have done you and your family proud.

You have shown courage and never gave up, you do more most day's than many do, you Sir deserve praise of the highest level,you have shared every detail of your recovery and thanks for doing so as myself like many others can take the piss out of our good health and complain about in reality what is not a  complaint.

Keep pushing and never give up on getting back to being 100% healthy Brian, and i would like to mention your Wife and family, they done good taking care of you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks guys. It's been one hell of a journey so far. Of course it's raining today so I'm sitting at home in pain once again. I don't want to sound like I'm whining about everything. Sucks being in pain all of the time. Physio keeps asking me on a scale of 1 to 10 how bad my pain is. On average it's about a 5. Starts out at about 3-4 when I wake up then shoots up to an 8 within a few minutes. Taking prescribed precocet helps keep the pain around a 5 throughout the day. 

If I overdo it like trying to walk more than a block continously I pay for it as my legs cramp up and I lose feeling in my feet. As far as recovery goes, my physiotherapist is optomistic that I may only get to about 50-60% functional capacity compared to what I was at. We just did a scale test this week to establish where I am with recovery. Right now I'm probably about 30-40% capacity from where I was before the accident. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't know if this was a sign or something. I had to go out earlier. I just happened to pass by the scene of the accident at exactly 12:10. That's the exact time one year ago I was laying there on the pavement with severe internal bleeding about to die. Anyways. Not to bring myself down, I looked at the shoulder of the road where there was a groundhog laying there dead having been hit by a vehicle. Not sure if that was a sign but I somehow felt relief that I  survived when I could have just as easily not made it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So we may be getting somewhere in regards to the pain I'm feeling in the legs and feet. This isn't confirmed yet but all signs point to Complex Regional Pain Syndrome or CRPS for short. I had never heard of it before. It seems that it often occurs in patients who have experienced severe trauma to another part of the body. The nerves compensate and act up affecting either one or both of either the hands or feet. 

Common signs of this are sudden cramping in the limb(s) accompanied by a numbing tingling sensation of the hands or in my case feet. Quite often the limb will swell and become reddish with a shinny tint to the skin. There isn't much known about it and even less on how to treat it other than what I'm already doing. 










Notice the color difference in the toes. This was a couple separate incidents in which my feet were tingling so bad I could barely stand. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_regional_pain_syndrome

It sucks because I'll be feeling fine like today and start thinking to myself "Hey self.....you could probably go back to work if this is the only pain you feel ".  Then it flares up without warning and I nearly lose control of my legs and feet. The burning gets so bad sometimes. This happened the other day as well. I felt alright at home so I went out to home Depot to pick up a few things. I got there and made it to the aisle where I needed to go. I began feeling the cramping in my legs so I turned around and made my way slowly back to the truck. I managed to haul my butt back into the drivers seat and waited for the pain to settle down before driving home. Talk about freaking depressing. It's a totally useless feeling knowing I'm only about 30% of where I was before the accident. [emoji22] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

These flare ups are really starting to piss me off. It was our  foster child's birthday today so we had a swim party for her at a local pool. My first time in the pool since before getting the drain back in December. As soon as my feet hit the water my legs started cramping followed by losing feeling in my feet. What a feeling standing in water barely past the knees and collapsing from pain. I ended up sitting in the freaking kiddie pool for an hour till I could stand up enough to make it to the ladder and climb out. That was followed by a very slow shuffle with my cane across the pool deck to sit down again. Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just saw my family doc. His words exactly when I talked about when I go back to work......."you actually think you'll be able to go back to work?  Your injuries are permanent. You'll be very lucky to ever work again."  At least he doesn't sugarcoat it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm struggling with everything. It's been one big emotional roller coaster. It's not looking promising that I'll ever be able to return to full time work. Every day is a constant struggle as I never know how I'm going to feel.  I'm only at about 30% of what I was able to do before the accident. Everyone is thinking that I may only et back to around 50%.  It's downright depressing. It would almost be better if I was paralyzed as I'd probably be able to accept that more than where I'm at now. 

As I said,  I never know from one day to the next how I'm going to feel. This morning was bad. Ten minutes after getting out of bed I was looking for a chair to sit down as my back cramped. Then my legs. Then my feet lost feeling. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Brian at 30% you are still doing 50% more than most lazy arsed people around the world,try and remember it is not what you can do it is how you do it,if you can't work then fuck it look at the extra time you will get with your family,for every negative i bet you can find deep in your heart 10 positives.

Have you thought about hypnotherapy to help assist the pain???  you could even start a family support group for families suffering the effects of a road accident as it does not just affect the victim the whole family suffers as you fully know, in short you need focus,a target to aim for, maybe a event where you set a target and push yourself and raise money in the process for a good cause.

Having purpose helps overcome the set backs.

Yup i am waffling...only because i care....hang in there.


----------



## Leni

That's a good idea Galvi.  It helps a lot to talk to people that have the same problems.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. In time I may do something like that. I just get frustrated sometimes when I can't do things I used to do. 

Now they are going to do this big assessment to see what sort of assistive devices might help me along the way. Since we're going on the rv trip this summer they are looking at getting me a new mobility scooter that's able to be disassembled and stashed in the back of the vehicle. Mine does that to an extent but not small enough. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This sucks. Another 4am wake up on only 2 hrs sleep. Freaking back in so much pain it hurts to move. Not to mention the legs cramping and feet tingling. And that's only half of my battle. 

When I try to close my eyes one of 3 things happens...
1. I get a flashback that's like an out of body experience watching the accident happen. 
2. I picture myself laying in that hospital bed going through countless mri's CT scans x-rays blood work etc. 
3.  (And this is just recent)  I close my eyes and picture me laying in that hospital bed and only opening my eyes long enough to say goodbye to my wife. 

So all that racing through my head along with the aches and pains often keeps me awake at night. Thankfully I do have the chance to nap in the afternoon for a few. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I was once told a trick to combat the memories of something bad and it worked for me.....

Get relaxed and shut your eyes....everything that happened play it through your mind like a movie then when you get to the end play it backwards from end to start, it some how confuses it all and you end up not being able to play it any more.

worth a try.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Most nights I can actually fall asleep alright but am quickly awakened by pain in the back and legs. I take a pain pill every night an hour before bed and lately have to take a sleep aid right at bed time. First thing I do in the morning is take another pain pill so I can function. 

Last night was bad. I definitely overdid things yesterday after driving 9 hours. Lasted ten minutes in bed. Even in the chair I had to sleep with the back laid down and the footrest also down so that my legs didn't cramp. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

I encountered this article this morning and in reading it for some unknown reason you and this thread came to mind. Anyway I'm a posting it here hoping it can find you find some peace, or solace about your situation in life.

Are You Feeling Your “Shen?”

On average, every day, 153,424 people from around the world pass over into spirit according to the World Health Organization.

Our true spirit is what the Chinese call “Shen.” It is the spark of divinity that resides within the heart of every human being. It manifests as love, kindness, compassion, generosity, giving, tolerance, forgiveness, mercy, tenderness and the appreciation of beauty.

One of the most famous quotes of every 12-step program out there is, “You have to feel it, to heal it.” Many people and different cultures, from around the world, refuse to feel or even acknowledge the term. “Feeling” can be perceived as a vulnerability or weakness, especially here in the United States. Feeling is actually one of great strength, growth, transformation, and healing! 

One thing all of us have in common is that we have all felt pain firsthand, witnessed pain of another, and all have a story to tell of painful life situations. All of us share together in the “pain community” of what life can bring our way; no one is exempt from this community. Pain, sadness, grief, anger, not forgiving, and holding onto those feelings, that energy, or thoughts only stagnates, imprisons, and limits our lives. It can actually be a great catalyst for growth, transformation, knowledge, and even wisdom!

Everything We Feel Holds a Lesson

Every feeling and experience in life teaches us about ourselves and the world around us. It gives us the ability and opportunity to heal and connect on a much deeper level. Allow yourself to feel everything either in the moment or reflect after the moment has passed. This works whether it is a childhood memory, a personal traumatic event, the passing of a close friend or family member, or a toxic relationship. Allow your energy, heart, soul, and thoughts to explore this “spiritual paradigm” in greater detail.

The human ego always kicks into high gear or “survival mode,” or “protection.” Ego whispers to your energy, heart, soul, and thoughts that you must not face the real pain of the situation. Ego forces us to stay busy, focus on your career, focus on others, pretend it didn’t happen. In survival mode, we seek to evade or escape from this pain, trauma, and grief that is right in front of us. The human ego will continue to do this until the day you are one of the 153,424 people who transfer back into spirit, energy, and love.

What Happens If We Ignore What We Feel?

Ignoring the feelings, not embracing emotions, and letting them build on each other over time has a negative potential. This leads to other problems, from depression, poor health, broken relationships, loneliness, stress, disappointment, negative thinking, loss of faith, and even suicide. Most importantly, the “Shen” of your heart will begin to lose its spark and fade away. Keeping that spark of divinity “alive” and “charged” in our heart is not always an easy accomplishment. It requires “awareness,” and “discipline” on a daily basis, especially with all the changes life can throw our way. Working on your feelings and emotions through the physical body, the emotional body, the mental body, and the spiritual body as four different bodies is a way to gauge where you are at on your spiritual path on a daily basis.

Feel into what is in front of you, acknowledge, accept, let go. Set the intent to move forward with much gratitude so you can keep your “Shen” open and recharged on a daily basis. Live presently and authentically in your life. As the old sayings go, “smooth seas never made a skilled sailor.” “Your beliefs don’t make you a better person, your behavior does.” So take the time in your busy day to practice and be aware of feeling and forgiveness. Include plenty of healing, love, patience, tolerance, and acceptance…because life will throw pain your way.

How to Transform with Shen

Don’t judge it. Don’t analyze it. Don’t get negative with it. Don’t be scared of it. Feel into it, acknowledge and accept the feelings and emotions, and “let go” the pain you feel. The action and intent of acknowledgment, acceptance, and gratitude allows for the release and healing to take place. This creates a new, healthy, loving space for your energy, heart, and soul to grow. It can transform, heal, and lead you somewhere special!

Once the heart is open, “Shen” manifests as light and energy. It always follows our intent and illuminates the path for all of us in the “Soul Adventures” of life and the journey forward. It aims us towards the spiritual goals of love, kindness, compassion, generosity, tolerance, forgiveness, mercy, tenderness and the appreciation of beauty.

Life is short feel to heal and forgive to move forward. There is much truth in “what we resist persists,” and “the only way out is in.” So listen to the whispers of your heart. Allow the clarity, freedom, knowledge, and peace of what true healing can bring to the soul! The expansion, growth, and transformation to allow your journey to move forward while stepping into the authentic, loving, peaceful, and wise person you are! Hold on and get dragged or let go and be free, the choice is entirely up to you.

Every day is a brand new day…So let your “Shen” shine brightly!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I can relate. I sure feel the pain. I'm still learning to deal with it and manage it. That's half the battle. The pain is likely going to be there forever in some shape or form. Like anyone else I have good days and bad days. Some days I push myself too hard to do the things I used to. 

I used to be able to drive for 17hrs with only stopping to eat and gas up. Now I struggle to drive over an hour without stopping. 

I often get depressed when the topic of mobility scooters or walkers comes up with my wife. We're going on an rv trip in august. Longest driving day will be 4 hrs. But we plan on taking the kids to a zoo, amusement park etc. I know I won't survive those so my reality is that I'm 39 years old and have to rely on a mobility scooter to get around more than 100ft of walking. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

You're alive maybe only by the grace of God. Who are you, I or anyone else for that matter to know his plans or will for you. You may feel you have it bad but there others who have it much worse who played no part what-so-ever in their present condition.

As far as pain goes I'm somewhat convinced it was installed by God to protect man from himself. Pain is our warning we've gone to far with what ever task we have in hand and it's time to take a break or get some help. It's Gods way of shutting us down before we do irreparable harm to ourselves. The taking of pain meds to proceed and mask the discomfort has led to undesirable consequences in a lot of peoples recovery and they now permanently haft to deal with the rest of their lives.     

Focus on the positives what you have or can do for yourself instead of what you're unable to do. You're still far away from being a invalid and dependent on others to assist you with your every need. You can still shit, shower, bath and shit and wipe your ass for yourself retaining both independence and personal dignity.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

lol..you nailed it!

Yes, I am thankful for what I still have and know that others out there have it a lot worse than me.  It's just going to take some time adjusting to my new reality.  I, like others, have good days and bad days.  On the good days I try to get as much done as I can.  Other days I consider my day of rest.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now. My wife made a few calls last week without telling me and  now I'll be getting a full mobility assessment which would allow me to get a new mobility scooter among other things. There was even talk of a new seat in my truck that would turn sideways to allow me to get in easier. Not sure I'd want that. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well now. My wife made a few calls last week without telling me and  now I'll be getting a full mobility assessment which would allow me to get a new mobility scooter among other things. There was even talk of a new seat in my truck that would turn sideways to allow me to get in easier. Not sure I'd want that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



take all you can you deserve it....your worth it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'm also looking at upgrading my boat seat if it means that I'll be able to last more than 45 minutes in the boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure if I mentioned this or not. Both my family doctor and physiotherapist now suspect that I have something called crps or complex regional pain syndrome. It's basically damaged nerves going to my legs that causes swelling cramping and loss of feeling resulting in me not being able to walk for more than 100 or so feet without almost collapsing in pain. Once again it is what it is. There's no treatment for it. No cure. It just is. And because of it I may be on permanent disability. Once again. ..oh well. Can't change it. In order to fully confirm it they have to rule out blood clots in my legs so tomorrow I'm scheduled for my third doplar scan. 

I had previously only been using the scooter around the neighborhood to get around. Tonight a light bulb went off in my head......atv ramps! I have a set of good folding ramps that I haven't used since getting the flatbed trailer. I hauled them out and tried them with the scooter. Worked perfectly. We were able to load the scooter in the back of the truck and head down to the marina to enjoy some outdoor live entertainment. For the first time in a while I was able to participate in a community event without much pain and actually enjoy it. 

This brings us to the scooter. I have been using my grandfather's old scooter which at the time was a top of the line one. That was 15 years ago. My insurance is buying me a new one as well as a power lift ramp for it to sit on behind the vehicle. So after tonight and finally getting to enjoy myself I can see getting a lot of use out of it. Especially on our rv trip in august as we plan on going to a zoo, a 4 day outdoor festival amongst other things. If it'll help me live again rather than just exist at home I'll do it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I'm back at my most favorite place in the whole world. Yes. Back at the ER getting blood work and an ultrasound of my liver to see what's going on. 

I woke up this morning with a sharp pain right below my ribs on my right side. Yes. Right about the same place where I had the liver drain. Hooked up to iv now and scheduled for an ultrasound on my liver. Fun like diarrhea. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Update. ..they let me escape. All tests came back good. Not normal but good. Lots of internal scarring from the accident. Liver is a patched up mess. But still functional. 

I get the new scooter in the morning. I will get a powered ramp for the back of the vehicle when it comes in.  This will come in handy and allow me to actually get out and do things. Over a year after the accident and I can barely make 100 ft walking without collapsing in pain. Oh well. Could be worse. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for my weekly whining session. Looks like my physio is coming to an end soon. Very little progress in that area lately. Basically I have what I have. Sleep has been difficult to say the least. Every time I lay down my back tenses up. My legs start cramping. Feet tingling. Then when I close my eyes I keep reliving the accident over and over. 
I always joked that I'd be retired by 40 but I never thought it'd be like this. 
I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Ýes. I broke my back in six places. Those bones are long time healed now. It's the muscle and nerve damage that may never go away. And this crps just plain sucks since I never know when it will flare up.
I can't go boating anymore  I can't ride an atv for long. Can't hunt. Can't work on the vehicles. So many things that I can no longer do now. Yes. I should be thankful that I am alive. That's hard to do when the things that make you feel alive inside now cause so much pain. I'm alive but I'm definitely not living. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

That sucks Brian.  Hate to hear your situation is so tough.  From your other posts you do a fantastic job dealing with it and still accomplishing stuff as you can.  Good job.  Hang in there man.


----------



## Melensdad

Wow, really sorry to hear this news because so much of what you've reported about your progress seemed so much more hopeful.  I hope you can find some interests and activities that can replace some of the things you have done in the past that will keep you not just busy but also happy.  Sometimes life throws us a curveball.  Got to figure out a way to make the best of it and hit that curveball.  

Not sure what real advice I can give but if you can't hunt or work on cars then maybe you just need to find what you can do ... or figure out a different way to do what you used to do?


----------



## Galvatron

Please remember Brian you sir are a fantastic man, your purpose as changed i feel for the better, stuff what the physio says what you cant do it is what you can do that matters.

Find in life what makes you smile and that will ease the pain, i still say you do more in a day than most do in a week.

Love and respect to you and your amazing family.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Had a rough night last night. It is definitely tough adjusting to this new reality. Thankfully I have the golf cart and atv to get me around at camp. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Once again I'm wide awake with severe back pain in the middle of the night. Yesterdays drive took a toll on me. I could feel every crack and bump in the road right in my spine. This in turn caused a major flare up in my legs causing my feet to swell and turn red.  All in all though I've fared fairly well on our trip. I could never handle driving more than 4 hours a day though. This is my new reality. It's a tough pill to swallow knowing only a few years ago I spent 21 hours straight running the trail groomer and now I don't know if I could even climb up into the thing. 

Being in pain all the time sucks. And knowing that the only form of relief I get is from taking strong medication that I know full well causes bad addiction issues. I spent the past 6 years before the accident working with families affected by addictions to oxycontin, alcohol, and other drugs. Now I've been reduced to using the same medication. Though I'm fully aware of the effects and limit myself to one a day even though I am prescribed more. It's a fine balance though and a choice I have to make daily. It's either I sit at home full of pain and drug free or take medication in order to function. 

Our fearless leader is trying hard to legalize marijuana and despite me being against the use of it for many years and being almost 40 and never so much as touching the stuff I will admit that I had a weak moment at camp this summer and was offered a drag of it. I can now understand how people want to legalize it for medical use as just taking one little puff and I was pain free for ten+ hours. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Brian i will offer some advice and not judge .....

If you go down the path of marijuana for pain relief only and i mean ONLY use it when you need it most that shit is additive and will only give pain relief if used on the odd occasion,like any drug prescription or not your body will become immune if over used.

Do not use it or even talk about it around the kids as the good work you do in social care could be jeopardized.

Treat it the same as having a beer and DO NOT DRIVE with it in your system

Speak to your wife.

Store it away where no kid could find it if they tried.

Stock up on munchies 

Think carefully my friend but i do know your a mature adult and do what is right for you and your family.

ANY DRUG IS ADDICTIVE SO BE CAREFUL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Couldn't have said it better myself. Trust me. I have no intentions on becoming a regular user. Heck even my prescribed pain meds I'm leary of taking. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

I didn't want to say this... but I wanted to help in some way...

When it comes to Marijuana, I have tried it waaay more than once and learned some things about it. It became completely legal in our state last year, and now there is Marijuana stores here that you can just walk in and buy without even needing a medical card. Due to my pain issues and well.. other issues. I started using it. But I have not touched it recently for reasons. So here are some things I have learned..

There is many different strains of Marijuana that can serve multi able purposes for whatever you are looking for. But there is three main types, indica, sativa, and hybrid which all have different strains. Indica is more of a relaxing weed that helps you sleep and good for pain issues. To much however will make you very drowsy and eventually put you into a deep sleep. 

Sativa is more of a uplifting weed that lifts your spirits and helps with depression and other things. The only thing is, this stuff is the kind that gives you the giggles if you have to much. But helps with energy as well.. Hybrid is a mixture of both. 

Like as mentioned, DO USE IT IN MODERATION!! I started using it as a way to cope with physical pain, and then it started as a crutch for coping with mental pain. Eventually, I would smoke as much as I could on top of pain meds to where I would pass out for hours. Don't ever do this because to much makes it really hard to kinda "wake up". Eventually you just start to feel like a blob. Make sure you see how much THC content is in whatever you get. The more higher it is, the more potent the effect is...

So do I recommend it for you? Yes!!! But really really pace yourself. Also, be careful with employment and marijuana use. Even tho its legal in our state, employers here still go by federal law and still fire people for failing drug tests. If you have a urine test, it can take as little as to 3 days or 30 days to come clean depending on how much you use. For a hair test, that can take up to 3 months for you to show clean. 


Now that I feel like the forum druggie...  I hope that helps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks for the insight. No judgement here. Trust me. I know how it is to deal with pain on a daily basis to the point where you would do anything to numb it. It's not legal yet up here but our fearless leader is working to change that. I highly doubt that I would use it regularly. 

The pain often becomes overwhelming to the point where I would do anything to get rid of it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

The day it becomes legal here for medicinal purposes I'm going to lay in a supply for Dragonfly Lady.  She can't decide some
days which is worse - the pain, or the stupefaction that comes with the pain meds; she spends a lot of days in bed when she'd
rather be out and doing things.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Being in pain sucks. Plain and simple. It's damned hard not to get depressed these days. As soon as the weather started cooling down at night this stupid crps kicked in to high gear. My legs have been cramping and feet burning making it hard to stand sit lay down. My wife asked me yesterday on a scale of 1 to 10 where my pain ranks. No question. On a good day 4 and on a bad day 8. Where every single twitch or move I make causes muscle spasms in my back resulting in nerves going to my legs to act up. 

Oh. And one thing that severely pisses me off is people parking in the handicapped spots without a permit. I have one and seems everywhere I go I have to end up parking at the back of the parking lot and by the time I get to the building my legs are flared up and I can barely walk. This is even worse when I go to the hospital. They have a screwed up parking lot there. One section close to emerg with 5 handicapped spots and 6 regular spots on top of a hill. And a paid parking lot down below. Actually they have 5 or so paid lots down below further from the entrance. So I get there and all the spots up top are taken and only 1 vehicle has a handicapped pass. So I have to park down in the lot below. Now I have to use the walker so I can make it. Only problem is that there's this lovely set of stairs from the lower parking lot to get up to the entrance. Yah....that's gonna work when I can still only lift 15lbs for a very short time. Now they expect me to lug my walker up a flight of stairs. There's another lot near the main entrance without a hill to climb but it means a further walk. Usually I end up going to that lot and complain to security on my way by about all the handicapped spots being taken. All I get from them is "oh well" now I have to stop at least a couple times getting to my appointment to rest. Oh. And there's still signs of fluid on my lungs so I quickly become short of breath. 

It's hunting season now. I know that means me sitting at camp watching everyone else go out looking for birds. Depending on how much pain I'm in I may take a short drive but no where like I used to be able to do. Just like this summer. I sat at camp looking at my boat sitting on the trailer wishing I could go fishing. But the one time I did go I only lasted for 45 minutes before I was so cramped up I could barely move. Then I was out of commission for two days. So I basically gave up on that. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For anyone who cares to read. I'm getting fed up with being in pain all of the time. For the most part I can manage the back pain fairly effectively. But this freaking crps is taking a toll on me in every way. I just want to be able to live as close to normal as possible. Then I get something happen like tonight. I was feeling alright so I decided to join my lovely wife doing some basic groceries. That lasted a whole 10 minutes in the store. I ended up taking like 10 minutes to walk back to the vehicle where I sat and waited a half hour because I could no longer stand. 

My occupational therapist wants to meet with me and my lawyer to get the ball rolling to have my injuries deemed catastrophic. This opens up a whole can of worms. In a nutshell it means that I can only do about 40% of what I used to. On one hand I have people telling me that I should be just sitting on my ass at home scared to do anything outside that can be used against me. And I have professionals telling me to push myself to do as much as I can handle. Then there's the mental battle of just coming to terms with my new reality. It's damn hard to stay upbeat when they are already making plans to get me a house that's walker and wheelchair accessible.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've posted in the past about driving and cell phone use and how it is wrong and should be outlawed everywhere. Guess what I found out this week?  The driver that slammed on her brakes at the last second in front of me was too busy texting to focus on the road and her driving. So she looked up at the last second and panicked slamming on her brakes in front of 50 vehicles. 

To those of you who challenged me in the past about cell phone use while driving, I would love to hear your thoughts on it now. Seeing as I nearly lost my life because of someone too preoccupied with their cell phone to focus on the road. 

living the dream


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick update. I go under the knife February 7th to repair the incisional hernia caused by the first surgery. I'll be in the hospital 4-5days estimated. Then home on extremely light duty.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Quick update. I go under the knife February 7th to repair the incisional hernia caused by the first surgery. I'll be in the hospital 4-5days estimated. Then home on extremely light duty.



Best of luck to you RedNeck and you will be in our prayers that day for a successful outcome on that operation.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've posted in the past about driving and cell phone use and how it is wrong and should be outlawed everywhere. Guess what I found out this week?  The driver that slammed on her brakes at the last second in front of me was too busy texting to focus on the road and her driving. So she looked up at the last second and panicked slamming on her brakes in front of 50 vehicles.
> 
> *To those of you who challenged me in the past about cell phone use while driving, I would love to hear your thoughts on it now. Seeing as I nearly lost my life because of someone too preoccupied with their cell phone to focus on the road. *
> 
> living the dream



One of the great Rock n Roll songs of all time is "Let it Roll" by the Doors, you may be familiar with it being a musician.

Jim Morrison has a line in that song that goes something like this:  "Keep your eyes on the road and your hands upon the wheel"  

I have found the older I get, the more I need to concentrate on what I am doing in order to do in effectively.  Driving is no exception.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So the surgery went well this morning. They put me under at 7:45 am and I woke up at 12:15pm. The surgeon came to see me shortly after and said they tried just going in with a scope to repair it but due to scar tissue from the first surgery they had to cut me open with a 4 inch incision. I was able to get up and walk around this evening.  At least there are lots of cute student nurses walking around.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's great Brian. Hope the recovery is short.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good to hear. Hope it make a large improvement!

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks allot guys. I'm trying to stay mobile to avoid a blood clot again. I don't want to jump the gun so to speak but I already notice improvement in the back. The stomach muscles are now doing what they are supposed to be doing and supporting the back muscles.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like they cut right along the original scar. I'm moving around alright and home now. No lifting anything for 6 weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg. Feels like I'm bruised all along the bottom of my ribs. Every little movement burns. Also sucks getting used to 4 new medications. It's going to be like that for a few weeks I was told. I raced a snail and lost earlier. But still nice to be home.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Omg. Feels like I'm bruised all along the bottom of my ribs. Every little movement burns. Also sucks getting used to 4 new medications. It's going to be like that for a few weeks I was told. I raced a snail and lost earlier. But still nice to be home.



Lot of that should clear up in a few days.  Hope you don't have to stay on the additional meds too long.  I'm up to 14 again.  

Last, don't worry about the outcome of the race.  You should be proud of yourself!  You were second.  The snail was next to last!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Actually one of the meds is going to be a replacement for the percs I've been on for pain. I wanted to get something that would work for pain and not have all the side effects of Percocet. We found it with lyrica.  I came home with 4 new meds but 3 are only for a couple weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The bruising is really coming out today. There's a bit of discharge as well but I'm told that's normal. The chair has once again become my best friend. I had actually been sleeping not too bad in bed the past couple of months. I'm just trying to convince the wife I need help whiping my butt now. Lmao. 

Actually, I can't complain. She was able to take 4 weeks off to stay home with me as I recover seeing as I now struggle just walking to the kitchen. She's a doll.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ended up at emerg today with fluid build up behind the incision. Feel better after they drained it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They have an idea of what caused it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. They said it sometimes happens after surgery where fluid will build up in a pocket. It was actually kind of gross. They removed the old steristrips and exposed the opening then squeezed gently on the mass just above the incision. It was much like a water fountain only it was an orangelike liquid shooting out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back at emerg for the second time this week. Looks like my incision may be infected.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sat there for 6 freaking hours and didn't get seen. Finally lost my cool and walked out at 1am without seeing a doctor. This is what happens when they build a hospital for a population of 60000 people in a city of 115000 people then close the other hospitals in the area. Every native in northwestern Ontario with a runny nose got seen but I still sat there.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sat there for 6 freaking hours and didn't get seen. Finally lost my cool and walked out at 1am without seeing a doctor. This is what happens when they build a hospital for a population of 60000 people in a city of 115000 people then close the other hospitals in the area. Every native in northwestern Ontario with a runny nose got seen but I still sat there.



Sorry to hear that. 

You going to try again today?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Already at the hospital. Much quicker today. Already in a room.  The redness has spread since last night. VERY sensitive to touch. Nonstop drainage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

New development. They put me on an antibiotic yesterday. The redness went away but the incision opened up and started oozing all kinds of grossness. Now I have a hole about an inch wide and a half inch deep


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Saw my surgeon today. He set up daily home nursing to come clean and pack the wound.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Saw my surgeon today. He set up daily home nursing to come clean and pack the wound.




That just sent a chill down my spine..........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know. It's kinda gross. After the surgery I was thinking "what next?".  Now I know.


----------



## Doc

Ugg.   Damn.   Looks bad but does appear to be healing.  Best Wishes Brian.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Saw my surgeon today. He set up daily home nursing to come clean and pack the wound.





Damn!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have a theory on what caused the infection but hard to prove. 
After the surgery I was moved to a room in the surgical ward. I shared the room with an old drunk trying to sober up despite having private coverage. Only four hours after being sent to my hospital room he had pissed all over the floor three times between the beds. The nurses only wiped it up with a towel each time. No disinfectant. No bleach. Oh. And he had feces smeared all over the bathroom as well. It took housekeeping 8 freaking hours to come clean it. I was not impressed. No wonder I was up walking only 4 hours after. It was to escape from the stench of that room.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> We have a theory on what caused the infection but hard to prove.
> After the surgery I was moved to a room in the surgical ward. I shared the room with an old drunk trying to sober up despite having private coverage. Only four hours after being sent to my hospital room he had pissed all over the floor three times between the beds. The nurses only wiped it up with a towel each time. No disinfectant. No bleach. Oh. And he had feces smeared all over the bathroom as well. It took housekeeping 8 freaking hours to come clean it. I was not impressed. No wonder I was up walking only 4 hours after. It was to escape from the stench of that room.



I am curious as to what sort of medicated gauze strips they used in packing that, Brian.
Or did they?
We use those with iodine and some that are bleachy, then cover the wounds with a dressing.
Haven't seen anything as nasty as yours in quite some time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I am curious as to what sort of medicated gauze strips they used in packing that, Brian.
> Or did they?
> We use those with iodine and some that are bleachy, then cover the wounds with a dressing.
> Haven't seen anything as nasty as yours in quite some time.


I believe they said it was the one with iodine. Then they put a gauze patch with silver in it in the shape of the opening to fill the void. Then the waterproof square bandage covering the whole thing. 

It's just my luck though. If it's not one thing It's another since my accident. Going on two years already and its been one giant roller coaster ride. Last night I was reminded again about the pain in the rest of my body. Since the surgery the longest I've walked was from the house to the vehicle. Last evening we went out for supper. Had to walk a half a block to get into the restaurant. By the time I got there my back and leg were both burning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So now the entire wound that was left has opened up. About 4" long by 2" wide. I'm pretty much stuck at home till it heals. Sucks. When it heals I'll have this huge scar on my abdomen. And I won't look pretty in a speedo anymore.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Opened right up. Still a bit of infection. But looking better. My grandma was apparently alert today but very weak and high on morphine. She asked my brother where I was. This is where. Dealing with this at home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dakin's solution and packing strips is what we'd use in that, covered with an ABD.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They are using the silver pads to kill the infection along with packing strips. Covered by a 4x4 bandage.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> They are using the silver pads to kill the infection along with packing strips. Covered by a 4x4 bandage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been two years today since the accident. It's been a struggle to say the least. Most days I don't feel any better than I did 6 months after the accident. But I keep pushing forward and do what I have to in order to get stuff done. It's a daily battle not knowing how I will feel from hour to hour. Makes it damned hard to plan anything. Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The writing is pretty much on the wall for me now. Since it's the 2 year point of the accident all the doctors and basically say the same thing. I got what I got. And they pretty much all agree that I can't work anymore. My work benefits agree. They just advised me that I'm covered to the year 2043 for monthly payments. So basically I'm on "cash for life".  It's a bittersweet pill to swallow. I won't have to worry about cash on one hand. On the other, I'm pretty much useless now. Day to day is nothing more than a battle with pain. It's very depressing to think that I'm only 40 and will have to spend the next 40 years in pain. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

